# LIt Farms



## Dividedsky (Mar 2, 2021)

So wanted to get a Lit Farms page going since there's not a ton of info on them on here. There doing some interesting work on their own as well as a collab with Grandiflora genetics with the project 4516(gelato 45 x grateful puff) maybe platinum og] also abunch of crosses using grandiflora's melonade male. I just got my crepes-(project 4516 x pancakes[London pound cake75 x kush mints11]) in. Think I might snag some cheetah piss x cherry cheesecake and or the kool whip( icc x project 4516). From what I've seen the project 4516 is producing absolute fire. Also eyeing some of the Fleetwood MAC and melonade crosses. Prices for Lit farm usually are going for $150- $200 on average with a few up to $300. Much better than the grandiflora packs which can get pricey but those seem pretty hard to get at the moment. Anyways would love to hear from anyone running Lit farms/grandiflora strains and what you think, thanks.


----------



## greenforce (Mar 4, 2021)

Second that, Im purchase crapes warheads los muertos, lava flow and tropical gelato 2.0 so would love to hear something about terps potency and yield


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 4, 2021)

greenforce said:


> Second that, Im purchase crapes warheads los muertos, lava flow and tropical gelato 2.0 so would love to hear something about terps potency and yield


Ya I'm thinking of running mine soon, I've been hearing good things about Lit, let get it rocking dude


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So wanted to get a Lit Farms page going since there's not a ton of info on them on here. There doing some interesting work on their own as well as a collab with Grandiflora genetics with the project 4516(gelato 45 x grateful puff) maybe platinum og] also abunch of crosses using grandiflora's melonade male. I just got my crepes-(project 4516 x pancakes[London pound cake75 x kush mints11]) in. Think I might snag some cheetah piss x cherry cheesecake and or the kool whip( icc x project 4516). From what I've seen the project 4516 is producing absolute fire. Also eyeing some of the Fleetwood MAC and melonade crosses. Prices for Lit farm usually are going for $150- $200 on average with a few up to $300. Much better than the grandiflora packs which can get pricey but those seem pretty hard to get at the moment. Anyways would love to hear from anyone running Lit farms/grandiflora strains and what you think, thanks.


One word Kool whip oh wait im high af two works Kool whip


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 4, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> One word Kool whip oh wait im high af two works Kool whip


Nice ya I think I might snag that one but don't really want to spend close to $300 on an icc x but I have a good feeling that ones got some heaters in there.


----------



## GringoStar (Mar 4, 2021)

Great job on getting the thread rolling! I got Marilyn Monroe and Los Muertos going at the moment and currently at week 4 of flower, but it's been kind of slow and not packing on weight compared to the Rainbow Cakes I started at the same time. It's still early though but I'll keep this thread posted once I dust off the ol' camera.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 4, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Great job on getting the thread rolling! I got Marilyn Monroe and Los Muertos going at the moment and currently at week 4 of flower, but it's been kind of slow and not packing on weight compared to the Rainbow Cakes I started at the same time. It's still early though but I'll keep this thread posted once I dust off the ol' camera.


Ya get some pic off whenever you get a chance, curious to see some phenos of the project 4516 from actual growers not just pretty insta pics. It's always takes a couple of runs to dial certain strains in as well. Are they heavy feeders?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Got a fill freebie pack of LMGO


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya get some pic off whenever you get a chance, curious to see some phenos of the project 4516 from actual growers not just pretty insta pics. It's always takes a couple of runs to dial certain strains in as well. Are they heavy feeders?


I have 5 phenos im hunting of in house loud cake ( 4516 x pancakes) about a week old looking good in solos i will post pics as they move along im intrested as well havent seen many beside fancy ig pics of 4516


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> I have 5 phenos im hunting of in house loud cake ( 4516 x pancakes) about a week old looking good in solos i will post pics as they move along im intrested as well havent seen many beside fancy ig pics of 4516


Yep that the same exact strain as the crepes, look foward to you posting dude


----------



## GringoStar (Mar 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya get some pic off whenever you get a chance, curious to see some phenos of the project 4516 from actual growers not just pretty insta pics. It's always takes a couple of runs to dial certain strains in as well. Are they heavy feeders?


Sorry for the late response. It's been a little busy and didn't wanna respond without taking some pics for you. I'm fairly new so might take a few runs at this before I get it proper lol.
Anyway, Marilyn Monroe was a bit more sensitive compared to Los Muertos as you can tell from the leaf damage, but they weren't heavy feeders for the most part. Only one shot of Monroe because the rest weren't focused properly.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Sorry for the late response. It's been a little busy and didn't wanna respond without taking some pics for you. I'm fairly new so might take a few runs at this before I get it proper lol.
> Anyway, Marilyn Monroe was a bit more sensitive compared to Los Muertos as you can tell from the leaf damage, but they weren't heavy feeders for the most part. Only one shot of Monroe because the rest weren't focused properly.
> View attachment 4848886View attachment 4848887View attachment 4848888View attachment 4848889


Those look great are you using those plant yoyos?


----------



## GringoStar (Mar 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Those look great are you using those plant yoyos?


Thanks. Nah, it's just sewing thread, but thanks for the info because I didn't know about those. I'd like to use a net but I need to move the plants around to be able to water.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Thanks. Nah, it's just sewing thread, but thanks for the info because I didn't know about those. I'd like to use a net but I need to move the plants around to be able to water.


Ya feel the same way, trellis is a commitment, can't move the plants around. You should only put something under a trellis that you've run before so you know that it's not going to have issues like herms.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

Picked up a few more crosses from Lit Farms, here's what I have now-

Crepes- pancakes x project 4516

Cheetah piss x cherry cheesecake

White linen- wedding cake#13 x grandiflora melonade

LGMO- GMO X Melonade(freebie)

Georgia cheesecake- Georgia pie x cherry cheesecake

Just got all these in think I'm good with lit farms packs for a bit.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 23, 2021)

Did Lit farms do watermelon pie? 

Homie gave me hp to smoke 1month ago it was fire daytime smoke..great taste..great productive stone..makes me wanna source it.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 28, 2021)

Grabbed Lemon snowman bx1 and lemon snow MAC f2's on sale from GLO. Anxious to see this magic unfold in soil.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 28, 2021)

Me and my buddy got some herms running his Melon Cake. I bought two packs, still have one. I'm sure not all his strains have herms.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 28, 2021)

$175 for both packs worth keeping a extra eye on them. Crossed fingers for no balls. Plus 3 free packs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a feeling the white linen is going to be the super fire sleeper pack put of all of them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4865208


Very nice. You should give each one a number and then blind draw 5 to pop. grow out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Very nice. You should give each one a number and then blind draw 5 to pop. grow out.


Ya I'm up in the air on crepes or white linen. Also got some of compound grape gas line. Definitely popping 6 of one of the lit farms this week.


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'm up in the air on crepes or white linen. Also got some of compound grape gas line. Definitely popping 6 of one of the lit farms this week.


Put the GLO promo emails down before you hurt yourself! Lol they got me too


----------



## GringoStar (Mar 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4865208



Nice haul there! Crepes it up!
Here's an update of the Los Muertos at week 8 that I'm gonna chop in a couple days. I had to go away for a few weeks, so had a friend look after it but came back to spider mites and gnats lol. I'm not too good at picking out smells, but it's kind of gassy. Hopefully get a better run next time on it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Put the GLO promo emails down before you hurt yourself! Lol they got me too


Seriously dude, those amber emails are killing my wallet. Whatever, I just sticking to popping beans this next year. Getting back to good ole phenohunting


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 9, 2021)

Just scooped these up.  
interested in the cross with the grandiflora cut of project 4516. The sugar daddy cookies was a freebie.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 9, 2021)

My weekly GLO fix. The KY jealous and lgmo were freebies.


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 9, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Put the GLO promo emails down before you hurt yourself! Lol they got me too


They got us all man


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 10, 2021)

I am around $1600 at GLO this year, and that is after all the discounts


----------



## 45thN (Apr 11, 2021)

Is someone willing to post the most recent GLO email deals? I haven't received the last few emails.
Thanks a lot


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Seriously dude, those amber emails are killing my wallet. Whatever, I just sticking to popping beans this next year. Getting back to good ole phenohunting





Giggsy70 said:


> I am around $1600 at GLO this year, and that is after all the discounts


I look forward to Dividedsky Seeds & Giggsy Genetics getting started, put me on the tester list please


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 12, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Nice haul there! Crepes it up!
> Here's an update of the Los Muertos at week 8 that I'm gonna chop in a couple days. I had to go away for a few weeks, so had a friend look after it but came back to spider mites and gnats lol. I'm not too good at picking out smells, but it's kind of gassy. Hopefully get a better run next time on it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865371


That sucks, I've seen shit go down when friends/fam to take care of one's grows while on vaca, shit always happens. Seen people's basement get flooded, crops ruined, person didn't show up to water, etc.


----------



## GringoStar (Apr 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That sucks, I've seen shit go down when friends/fam to take care of one's grows while on vaca, shit always happens. Seen people's basement get flooded, crops ruined, person didn't show up to water, etc.


Yeah, it is what it is but glad it wasn't a lot worse like a flooded basement. Have you decided on what pack you're gonna start?

I ended up finding some nanners while trimming the Los Muertos, but surprisingly didn't stumble upon any seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 18, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Yeah, it is what it is but glad it wasn't a lot worse like a flooded basement. Have you decided on what pack you're gonna start?
> 
> I ended up finding some nanners while trimming the Los Muertos, but surprisingly didn't stumble upon any seeds.


I might hold off on the lit farms for now, I have too many I want to pop. Going to run a couple clearwater packs and a compound grape gas s1, when I do run the lit farms think I'll run the crepes and the white linen. Just too many pack to run so I have to make some choices.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Apr 18, 2021)

I popped a whole pack of crepes. It'll be a couple of months till I have pics but when I do I'll post them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 18, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I popped a whole pack of crepes. It'll be a couple of months till I have pics but when I do I'll post them.


Nice dude look forward to it, you're running it first for all of us.

So cheetah piss is (lemonade x gelato 42 x London poundcake)??


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 19, 2021)

Just picked up some Cherry Bon Bons (Cherry Dosidos 25 x 4615). Shit looks killer might have to slide them in next run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Just picked up some Cherry Bon Bons (Cherry Dosidos 25 x 4615). Shit looks killer might have to slide them in next run.


The only other one I really wanted to grab but didn't was their nutcracker(dosidos{norcal cut} x project 4516)...the dosi they use sounds fire. Also the powerade sounding like a great x.


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The only other one I really wanted to grab but didn't was their nutcracker(dosidos{norcal cut} x project 4516)...the dosi they use sounds fire. Also the powerade sounding like a great x.


That's the pack I snagged the nutcracker, idk when I'll be able to run it tho


----------



## Apothecary Farms llc (Apr 21, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Sorry for the late response. It's been a little busy and didn't wanna respond without taking some pics for you. I'm fairly new so might take a few runs at this before I get it proper lol.
> Anyway, Marilyn Monroe was a bit more sensitive compared to Los Muertos as you can tell from the leaf damage, but they weren't heavy feeders for the most part. Only one shot of Monroe because the rest weren't focused properly.
> View attachment 4848886View attachment 4848887View attachment 4848888View attachment 4848889


Do you have pictures finished?


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm going to be running their 92 Octane next. Sunset Octane X Project 4516. Hoping it comes out fire.


----------



## GringoStar (Apr 24, 2021)

Apothecary Farms llc said:


> Do you have pictures finished?


Only have this one nug of Los Muertos, it smells kind of gassy, but hopefully next run of it will come out better.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Only have this one nug of Los Muertos, it smells kind of gassy, but hopefully next run of it will come out better.
> View attachment 4886797View attachment 4886798


Ya man run that shit again, are you getting any motor breath terps from her?


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 24, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Only have this one nug of Los Muertos, it smells kind of gassy, but hopefully next run of it will come out better.
> View attachment 4886797View attachment 4886798


Did you run the whole pack?


----------



## GringoStar (Apr 24, 2021)

Can't wait to see what you guys put out there, it should be good from what's been shown in other threads.



Dividedsky said:


> Ya man run that shit again, are you getting any motor breath terps from her?


Couldn't tell you, brother lol. Never tried Motorbreath and I'm fairly new to cannabis, so not quite the expert on picking out details like most of you veterans.



OG Doge said:


> Did you run the whole pack?


Just ran 2 seeds because I was lacking some space.


----------



## Plantsbyboo (May 2, 2021)

I’ve got the hamburger buns running right now already great nose for early veg


----------



## jdoeanon (May 12, 2021)

Def not a ton of info on lit that I can find, but from the sole variety I have tried their tropical gelato 2.0 is very terpy, definitly tropicanna cookies dominant with nice gelato undertones. Artificial orange / mango flavors.. Reminds me of orange tic tacs


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

Has anyone grabbed the boston cream pie...that one sounds great, as well as the nutcracker.


----------



## dgarcad (Jun 21, 2021)

Does LIT use Cookie Fam cuts? A lot of their crosses look like the stuff that Berner be promoting.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Does LIT use Cookie Fam cuts? A lot of their crosses look like the stuff that Berner be promoting.


They use a some grandiflora cuts and cross with some of the big names every one else uses. But ya they run some cookies fam strains like sticky buns, also few others like- Blue Sherbert few others I can't think of. The project 4516 is a gradiflora cut. I know the grandiflora melonatta the use is fire<believe this is a watermelon zkittlez cross that originally came from dying breed. Lit farms has some very interesting, terpy strains the are working with.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 21, 2021)

Ordered a pack of London Fog, couldn't resist the steeaalls at glo. Hopefully I'm getting a hat, too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 21, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Ordered a pack of London Fog, couldn't resist the steeaalls at glo. Hopefully I'm getting a hat, too.


Nice lpc75 x runtz...damn man so many breeders are crossing the shit out of runtz kinda getting sick of it but that cross sounds good. I wanted to grab the boston cream pie but glo doesn't have it and I'm not paying $250 for a lot pack. Buddy got boston runtz might grab it from him.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 22, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Does LIT use Cookie Fam cuts? A lot of their crosses look like the stuff that Berner be promoting.


yes

alot of the cuts they use come from Tahoe Hydro who are licensed to grow/sell Cookies genetics in Nevada so the cuts are 100% legit


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey anyone growing these guys??

I just purchased a pack of Watermelon Kush (Purple Kush x Watermelon OG).....it was on GLO for 125....135 with shipping.....they sent me an invoice for it for only $95!


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 4, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Hey anyone growing these guys??
> 
> I just purchased a pack of Watermelon Kush (Purple Kush x Watermelon OG).....it was on GLO for 125....135 with shipping.....they sent me an invoice for it for only $95!


In the last sales email I got glo said lit gear was buy one get a free pack or buy two get three free packs - definitely giving out the stdeeeals!


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 4, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> In the last sales email I got glo said lit gear was buy one get a free pack or buy two get three free packs - definitely giving out the stdeeeals!


I hope they send me a free pack of something, that would be awesome. 

But im not very into the hype strains of today....ive been disappointed by:

Zkittles, Dosido, tropicanna cookies, GMO Punch and many more.

So I like sticking to more classic varieties that are proven winners

But if any of the hype strains lived up to the hype, I would have something truly special.....a watermelon tasting Kush would be something special.

Also ive got a pack of zkittles that ill get to...when my local dispensary had it, I was truly disappointed, but growing it, maybe it will turn out different.


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 5, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> In the last sales email I got glo said lit gear was buy one get a free pack or buy two get three free packs - definitely giving out the stdeeeals!



How do you sign up for the emails from Glo?


----------



## GringoStar (Jul 5, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> How do you sign up for the emails from Glo?


Can no longer sign up because he shut down the business.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 5, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> How do you sign up for the emails from Glo?


Glo is definitely still selling seeds, just try reaching out to their email “[email protected]” for sales. Sorry for small tangent.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 5, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> How do you sign up for the emails from Glo?


I think you're on the mailing list after your first order. Before that you have to get a friend to forward it to you. The website looks open for business to me. He's backed up at least 2 weeks on shipping orders, though.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 5, 2021)

I just saw a post on reddit of the ICC x Jealousy shit looked really dank.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 5, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I just saw a post on reddit of the ICC x Jealousy shit looked really dank.


I bought the last pack of Kool Whip (ICC x Project 4516).


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 6, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I bought the last pack of Kool Whip (ICC x Project 4516).


What is ICC?


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 6, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> What is ICC?


Ice cream cake


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 7, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I bought the last pack of Kool Whip (ICC x Project 4516).





Devils34 said:


> Ice cream cake


Sweet, just grabbed a pack of Kool Whip on sale.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

I just posted this in the GLO thread, but if you have multiple orders out, email him the order numbers and he'll combine the shipping.


----------



## Blue brother (Jul 8, 2021)

Z


LeftOurEyes said:


> I popped a whole pack of crepes. It'll be a couple of months till I have pics but when I do I'll post them.


Any pics?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Z
> 
> Any pics?


Feel like there should be pics popping up in here the next few months I'd assume lots of people of lit farms grows going since they released so many packs of really good crosses.


----------



## Green Refuge (Jul 8, 2021)

Anyone pop Jordanz or the jelousy cheesecake ? I have a pack but I'm not sure if I wanna run them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Anyone pop Jordanz or the jelousy cheesecake ? I have a pack but I'm not sure if I wanna run them.


Dude pop those Jordans, that pack cross looks insane. Gary Payton x runtz> damn


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 8, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Z
> 
> Any pics?


Not yet, still vegging, will probably start flowering them in about a month.


----------



## Green Refuge (Jul 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude pop those Jordans, that pack cross looks insane. Gary Payton x runtz> damn


Alright I'm sold gonna pop 5 jordanz and 5 jelousy. I got a tiki jelousy cross maybe I'll pop a few of those too.


----------



## Blue brother (Jul 9, 2021)

I’m thinking about doing Marilyn Monroe for my next run, been looking at her and their ice cream sundae. Mainly cos I like the lineage not cos I’ve seen or heard good things, lit are virtually unheard of here in the U.K.


----------



## YOREEL (Jul 17, 2021)

Popped one bean of Wild stallions from lit farms - unicorn poop x project 4516.

Harvested about a month ago, smelled proper gassy and funky when harvested. After curing it smells of gas and cheese/marmalade. Kinda weird terps but still moreish and hits nicely. Surprised me as I thought it would be just gas. 100% pheno hunt needed. The project 4516 is fire and adds that gassy bag appeal but would like to run 4516 on its own just to see what the terp profile is.

Popped 4 Kool Whip and now at the end of week 5 of flower. ICC terps are there and expect them to intensify in the next few weeks. Everything is frosty and very impressive! 100% will be running these fems again. 

Has anyone ran the plum wine crosses?


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 17, 2021)

YOREEL said:


> Popped one bean of Wild stallions from lit farms - unicorn poop x project 4516.
> 
> Harvested about a month ago, smelled proper gassy and funky when harvested. After curing it smells of gas and cheese/marmalade. Kinda weird terps but still moreish and hits nicely. Surprised me as I thought it would be just gas. 100% pheno hunt needed. The project 4516 is fire and adds that gassy bag appeal but would like to run 4516 on its own just to see what the terp profile is.
> 
> ...


Good to hear about the Kool Whip, just picked up a pack of those as well as cherry bon bon (cherry dosidos x 4516). Please get some pics up of the Kool Whip if you can.


----------



## YOREEL (Jul 21, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Good to hear about the Kool Whip, just picked up a pack of those as well as cherry bon bon (cherry dosidos x 4516). Please get some pics up of the Kool Whip if you can.


Wild Stallions - Thug Pug Unicorn poop x Project 4516


----------



## YOREEL (Jul 21, 2021)

_LIT Farms_/GRANDIFLORA - _KOOL WHIP_ - ICE CREAM CAKE ( SEED JUNKY) X PROJECT 4516 
@ Week 6 - Day 44 flower

Excuse the rushed bad bright photos!


----------



## YOREEL (Jul 27, 2021)

Bad news I'm afraid

Despite it all looking well I found a issue this weekend when checking a few things....the heatwave and recent rain have caused bud rot in one of the buds. The temps only got to 86 when growing at night but not enough circulation has caused the rot. I guess me upping the temps to 94 with the RH sitting at 55% helped spread the spores to the nicest buds. Chopped the stem off and bagged it. Added another fan and dehumidifier and checked today only to find more rotting buds. 

I'm now looking to chop tomorrow @ day 50 to save what I can.

First time I've ever encountered rot and not sure what to do as after two days it has spread. RH is now @ 50% but can only see the rot getting to the rest of the grow.

Now I have a bit of dilemma - 

Make hash out of the lower buds and save what decent buds I can 
Just turn it all into hash as I'm worried the bud rot will spread more during drying slowly

Would it be best to chop all buds off the stems, inspect them and add them to a drying rack for 10days?

The Wild Stallions took nearly 18 days to dry on stems and these buds look thicker so hence drying off stem

Any help appreciated. Truly gutted as this all smells amazing!!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2021)

YOREEL said:


> Wild Stallions - Thug Pug Unicorn poop x Project 4516
> View attachment 4948387
> View attachment 4948386


Wow these wild stallions look great man, I definitely see the unicorn poop shining thru on this strain. 


YOREEL said:


> _LIT Farms_/GRANDIFLORA - _KOOL WHIP_ - ICE CREAM CAKE ( SEED JUNKY) X PROJECT 4516
> @ Week 6 - Day 44 flower
> 
> Excuse the rushed bad bright photos!
> ...


Your kool whips looks awesome dude, my buddy is kicking me a pack of his koolwhip to run because he went a bit nuts and picked up way too many seed packs last month. The kool whip is one of the lit farms strains I look foward to running the most- as well crepes(pissed I missed put grabbing supersonic and jordanz)

The project 4516 seems like a true winner, I'm with on trying to run project 4516 on its own as well...just to see what the terps profile is all about. From what I've seen project 4516's bag appeal is off the charts, but I definitely want to see if the overall terps and potency match its stellar looks.


----------



## YOREEL (Jul 29, 2021)

The Kool Whip are so impressive! 

I'm gutted but will 100% be running these again. Annoyed I didn't take any cuts.

Had they of gone the full 9 weeks it would have been amazing.

Just trying to flush for 3 days and then chop and likely find lots more rot.

The culprit was me. After investigation I noticed the reservoir had loads of condensation at the back bottom of the tent where the was no airflow. This then upped the RH and led to bud rot. My probe was the other side of the tent so didn't pick up the high RH as i had two fans blowing towards the back middle.

I'm gutted as I keep saying because two of the phenos had that proper gassy top shelf strong mouth-watering ice cream coming through.

Once chopped I will add them to drying nets as I can't be dealing with a really slow dry due to the rot being around. Give them 10 days and see they're looking like. 

If it goes to shit I will chop out the rot and turn it into hash as the terps will be amazing!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2021)

YOREEL said:


> The Kool Whip are so impressive!
> 
> I'm gutted but will 100% be running these again. Annoyed I didn't take any cuts.
> 
> ...


Keep your head up brotha! Shit happens, we have all dealt with frustrations with grow room problems, just keep moving foward all you can do. 

From what I can tell from your run its seems the lit farms genetics are top notch, you have me super pumped for the kool whip. I'm guessing the kool whip is a somewhat quick finisher as well, with most phenos finishing in under 70 days.


----------



## OG Doge (Jul 29, 2021)

YOREEL said:


> The Kool Whip are so impressive!
> 
> I'm gutted but will 100% be running these again. Annoyed I didn't take any cuts.
> 
> ...


Reveg those plants, you have nothing to lose. Leave some bud sites and fan leaves at bottom of plant. Dim or raise lights and give them a mild ppm veg mix for feeding, turn light to 24 on until you see new growth (can take a week or more) then go to 18/6.


----------



## YOREEL (Jul 29, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Reveg those plants, you have nothing to lose. Leave some bud sites and fan leaves at bottom of plant. Dim or raise lights and give them a mild ppm veg mix for feeding, turn light to 24 on until you see new growth (can take a week or more) then go to 18/6.


I would love to reveg and then clone but I've not got time. I have some Puro Loco clones I've taken from seed popped a month ago in soil. I'm waiting for them to root in the aerocloner and then transfer them to this grow tent. It'd take around 6 weeks to reveg and clone.

Realistically with me trying to avoid more mold I'd going to have chop up the nugs and fast dry these over a week.

I have 6 more seeds to pop and pretty much everyone would be fire. In my experience of the Wild Stallions the terps change quite a bit after drying so I'm willing to risk losing them. 

My luck would be I've found a unicorn and it'll be too late lol


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 29, 2021)

Early access to the LIT drop tonight at 12am est 9pm pst 
Password is LITTY21
from neptune


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> Early access to the LIT drop tonight at 12am est 9pm pst
> Password is LITTY21
> from neptune


I haven't even been paying attention what some of the new lit drop, what the main half of the cross?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2021)

Just saw, it's apples & bananas x bacio/#41....ehhh sure it's nice, would like to see some pics and runs of it.

Kinda the same old, same old all with some of these breeders. Only so many gelato crosses one can grow before it starts to become redundant, I don't know, just my 2 cents.


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just saw, it's apples & bananas x bacio/#41....ehhh sure it's nice, would like to see some pics and runs of it.
> 
> Kinda the same old, same old all with some of these breeders. Only so many gelato crosses one can grow before it starts to become redundant, I don't know, just my 2 cents.


As soon as they stop selling new shit will get popped.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just saw, it's apples & bananas x bacio/#41....ehhh sure it's nice, would like to see some pics and runs of it.
> 
> Kinda the same old, same old all with some of these breeders. Only so many gelato crosses one can grow before it starts to become redundant, I don't know, just my 2 cents.


Gelato is good but way over played. They all taste too similar with minor variations.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 31, 2021)

i prefer the proyect 4516 and the runtz line from Lit,
both with +1 pack freebies,
this is nothing new ,
the apples and bananas strain is the new wave 
will appear in all breeders


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> i prefer the proyect 4516 and the runtz line from Lit,
> both with +1 pack freebies,
> this is nothing new ,
> the apples and bananas strain is the new wave
> will appear in all breeders


Ya from what I've seen the project 4516 is some purp & gassy heat. Grandiflora and lit are working the project 4516<I'm sure there going to be gems found in our project packs . You're going to see the project 4516 get very popular with the mainstream in the next year. Project is also a gelato cross itself but is some very, very sexy weed in it's own right, a very gassy sweet strain, with awesome purp coloring, seen some very dark purple hues- I'm sure it will be great in crosses. One of the next packs I'm most excited to pop is from Clearwater, it's project 4516 x runtz(was a pretty rare pack) going to be some heater phenos.

Apples & bananas is definitely popular because is got the big $ breeder behind them since its a cookies fam strain. I actually grabbed a apples & bananas cross from compound, gastropop(apples & bananas x grape gasoline) < from what I have seen this one looks fucking crazy dank, also excited to run this one. From what I've seen the whole compound grape gasoline is straight up fire, glad I snagged the s1.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 1, 2021)

I spoke to soon, lit dropped some really dope strains, their some awesome new crosses that came out, I thought it was just going to be all apples & bananas x's- but not the case.
Like the sound of the terpz, 2 scoops, frozen white runtz, frozen runtz and gelly.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 2, 2021)

personally im all Runtzed out

already have 10+ Runtz crosses from various different breeders

seems like it has taken Gelatos place and soon everything will have Runtz in it just like everything has Gelato in it now


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 4, 2021)

Just got these bad boys! Couple new 350r lights and a new tent, might even make my first ever journal, who knows haha


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 6, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4958924


You copping them?


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 6, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> personally im all Runtzed out
> 
> already have 10+ Runtz crosses from various different breeders
> 
> seems like it has taken Gelatos place and soon everything will have Runtz in it just like everything has Gelato in it now


That's certainly the trend that I've observed over the last 18 months or so. What's it smoke like? Would you say that you enjoy it? I asked @Dividedsky the same question a while back. Trying to get a general consensus in terms of feedback. The few Gelatos I've had I've really enjoyed. 

Never had Zkittlez though. I've heard real deal Runtz when dialled in is the best of both worlds exemplified in one powerhouse of flavour based on what I've come across so far. I'm in Australia so we don't have access to any of that stuff unless you know someone growing their own personally acquired US genetics.


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Aug 6, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I just saw a post on reddit of the ICC x Jealousy shit looked really dank.


Nice to know. I got the Tiki Madman 'Jealousy' box set with ICC × Jealousy in it just recently. I'm super stocked on copping those. The other 3 strains in the box are super dank looking too. Pancakes × Jealousy, Gelato 41 × Jealousy and Candy Rain × Jealousy.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 6, 2021)

Just popped pack of Georgia Runtz, but after going over thread maybe should of popped the Espresso Cheesecakes now. Both supposed to be good.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 6, 2021)

supersonic price was $250-300 when drop
i dont pay 500 now


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 6, 2021)

im prefer the OAKLAND Kush Mints, but is sold out


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

Just wanted to give this a thread a heads up, so things got changed up as they always do but I will be running a gem cut of lit farms supersonic{garypayton x project 4516} now. I'll be running a good amount of the supersonic in my flower room probably 8-12 cuts of it. Should have em in flower in the next few months, I will post updates here, stayed tuned for the heat is coming.


----------



## Heritage (Aug 10, 2021)

Lit has some absolute fire gear. One of the breeders were very satisfied with after distributing for them for many years. Absolutely fire continually popping up from Ray Schiavone and Co. Cant go wrong with Lit Farms.


----------



## Heritage (Aug 10, 2021)

We have their latest drop and more available now at HeritageSeedBank.com
Use discount code: RIU10 at checkout for 10% off your entire order.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 10, 2021)

Dia De Los Muertos around day 35 of bloom. Getting stank fuel


----------



## Faithster88 (Aug 18, 2021)

got a bunch of lit farms earlier this year. 
Cherry payton
Wild stallions
Kool whip
Hamburger buns 

Freebies are
Georgia cheesecake 
Ky jealous 
Lgmo
Blueberry mo


----------



## Farmasean (Aug 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So wanted to get a Lit Farms page going since there's not a ton of info on them on here. There doing some interesting work on their own as well as a collab with Grandiflora genetics with the project 4516(gelato 45 x grateful puff) maybe platinum og] also abunch of crosses using grandiflora's melonade male. I just got my crepes-(project 4516 x pancakes[London pound cake75 x kush mints11]) in. Think I might snag some cheetah piss x cherry cheesecake and or the kool whip( icc x project 4516). From what I've seen the project 4516 is producing absolute fire. Also eyeing some of the Fleetwood MAC and melonade crosses. Prices for Lit farm usually are going for $150- $200 on average with a few up to $300. Much better than the grandiflora packs which can get pricey but those seem pretty hard to get at the moment. Anyways would love to hear from anyone running Lit farms/grandiflora strains and what you think, thanks.


I tried lit strain koolwhip and im just about to start flushing in a few days. So far i like what i see and they smell delicious. Im running them in soil with using the dirty dozen ff, and i am retiring the ff newts. Time for sumtin new maybe athena next. I will update when there finished.


----------



## YOREEL (Aug 29, 2021)

Anyone know the lineage of Sangria? Received the Sangria Slushee fems as freebies and was wondering what I could expect?


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 29, 2021)

YOREEL said:


> Anyone know the lineage of Sangria? Received the Sangria Slushee fems as freebies and was wondering what I could expect?



not sure how accurate this is (comes from packbanditz seedbank) but then sangria slushee is (red sangria x runtz)


----------



## YOREEL (Aug 29, 2021)

White sangria =?

Red sangria = white sangria x project 4516


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 29, 2021)

YOREEL said:


> White sangria =?
> 
> Red sangria = white sangria x project 4516


According to that it’s gorilla glue x gelato 45


----------



## YOREEL (Aug 29, 2021)

YOREEL said:


> White sangria =?
> 
> Red sangria = white sangria x project 4516


Sheet just seen your detailed reply lol


----------



## Farmasean (Aug 30, 2021)

Farmasean said:


> I tried lit strain koolwhip and im just about to start flushing in a few days. So far i like what i see and they smell delicious. Im running them in soil with using the dirty dozen ff, and i am retiring the ff newts. Time for sumtin new maybe athena next. I will update when there finished.


almost there. About a week now


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2021)

Farmasean said:


> almost there. About a week now


Step back and take a nice shot of the plant and colas, want to see this lady.


----------



## YOREEL (Aug 30, 2021)

Farmasean said:


> almost there. About a week now


It's very moreish, smooth and packs a punch.
Enjoy g!


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Aug 30, 2021)

Anyone have anything good to say about Runtz bx rock fizzle or fizzle rock and last but not least can someone tell me somthin good about cereal milk x jealousy????I cant find anything about any of these strains. Is tiki madman fairly new?? Anywhoerz!! Thanks for you help


----------



## Farmasean (Aug 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Step back and take a nice shot of the plant and colas, want to see this lady.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 31, 2021)

Dia De los Muertos day 50


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Aug 31, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> View attachment 4976534
> Dia De los Muertos day 50


WOOOOWW! you have done a sensational job with that girl! Going to be finding some Dia seeds from them ASAP! Some amazing growing skills there...well done!!

Quick note- Hope others have better luck with the Sangria Slushy...so far tried to pop four and all were duds. These things happen, but a bummer nevertheless. 

Have a great day guys!


----------



## OG Doge (Sep 1, 2021)

Fuckit, I'm going to pop some Cherry Bon Bons. Was going to wait til next run but these x4516's are putting out heat. Probably just pop half pack and run the rest next time with the Kool Whip.




Tartaria Genetics said:


> View attachment 4976534
> Dia De los Muertos day 50


Looks fire, how long are you going to take her?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Sep 2, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Looks fire, how long are you going to take her?


Thanks brotha, shes at day 60 now with no amber in sight, my preferred ration is 5-10% amber.


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 2, 2021)

Topped my Watermelon Kush a few days ago, its responded well.

Generics: Watermelon OG x Purple Kush


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 29, 2021)

Watermelon Kush


----------



## DGCloud (Sep 30, 2021)

All this talk about lot. Just picked me up some packs too. Wild stallions, Los muertos, motorboat. Freebies IDGAF, blueberry mojito, wine slushy.


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 10, 2021)

Anyone know anything about the Sour Cream Cookies cut of Wedding Pie they use? Have a pack of that crossed to Project 4516 coming and am just curious about it. I can’t seem to find anything about it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 12, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Anyone know anything about the Sour Cream Cookies cut of Wedding Pie they use? Have a pack of that crossed to Project 4516 coming and am just curious about it. I can’t seem to find anything about it.


Its the Cookies(Berner) cut

I’ve smoked it before…its decent

not better than the pyxy styx cut tho


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 12, 2021)

Can some of the people who are more in the “know” tell me what’s up with these clones

I THINK I did good by buying some crosses but it’s like some are more sought after for example

white Runtz and it’s crosses are rare and usually command more money is that Bc of the popularity of the clone or is it that much better than Runtz ?

pancakes was that ever offered in regular seeds ? I have some crosses that don’t state pancake as the name just the parents “lpc 75 x kushmints11” and they use pancakes as the dad the cross is like 4 weeks in flower and looking better than 90% of the room .. 

I have a few lit farms packs I’m gonna run as soon as these finish and I’m kinda hype for the frozen white Runtz WR X gelato 41 that should be fire and my ecsd x project 4516 is deff up next


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 12, 2021)

Either I got a weak pheno or they didnt use great cuts of my watermelon Kush (watermelon OG x purple kush) dont get me wrong, the plant has good structure, and decent amount of bud sites...its a nice color green, no issues growing besides being slightly underwatered 1 time.....lights have been on and off right on schedule daily.....its getting the same amount of light as my Obsoul33t Genetics Alien Sour Apple (alien technology x sour apple).....but there is minimal frost on my watermelon Kush....and alien sour apple is the frostiest plant in my tent currently (alien sour apple, watermelon kush, grandaddy purple, amnesia hazy jones [amnesia haze x casey jones])

Or maybe its a purple Kush leaner and wont frost up until later into flowering....it has some frost just not a good amount at all. Sorry for lack of pics.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 18, 2021)

Here I’ve got 4 of the fried ice cream (ice cream mints x runtz) at day 14 of flower, plants were mature going into flower, my first run with these genetics, also first run using soil (living soil(ecolife)) and first run using led lighting. Excuse the yellowing new growth it’s started since I flipped, just gave a foliar of cal mag kelp and aloe so hopefully that sorts it out.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 18, 2021)

I also got some champagne papi (champagne (clone only hashplant) x project 4516) I’ve just put 4 seeds into plastic cups filled with a mix of light mix and super soil in my (yet to be) veg closet. These will go into flowering when the fried ice cream is finished.


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 18, 2021)

They are looking nice can't wait to see how they turn out. I actually just bought acouple more packs from them. Cheetah piss x cherry cheesecake, and Gary Payton x cherry cheesecake. Please keep us updated on the grow would love to see what comes out.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 19, 2021)

DGCloud said:


> They are looking nice can't wait to see how they turn out. I actually just bought acouple more packs from them. Cheetah piss x cherry cheesecake, and Gary Payton x cherry cheesecake. Please keep us updated on the grow would love to see what comes out.


Thanks mate, they both sound unreal lol. The lust sounds like something I’d maybe buy next. The pics of the cocoa pebbles look epic but I can’t seem to be one a distro for the seeds so the lust will be the next best thing for me


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 19, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Here I’ve got 4 of the fried ice cream (ice cream mints x runtz) at day 14 of flower, plants were mature going into flower, my first run with these genetics, also first run using soil (living soil(ecolife)) and first run using led lighting. Excuse the yellowing new growth it’s started since I flipped, just gave a foliar of cal mag kelp and aloe so hopefully that sorts it out. View attachment 5011875


Must be running out of names for gelato X’s because Cannarado already released a strain called fried ice cream


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 19, 2021)

Yea I'm noticing a lot of breeders using the same name but the genetics are different. So you gotta no exactly which breeder your want to try and run.


----------



## Green Refuge (Oct 24, 2021)

DGCloud said:


> They are looking nice can't wait to see how they turn out. I actually just bought acouple more packs from them. Cheetah piss x cherry cheesecake, and Gary Payton x cherry cheesecake. Please keep us updated on the grow would love to see what comes out.


I just recently popped a couple Jordanz (Gary Payton x Runtz) and the Jelousy x cherry cheesecake. The small ones are Tiki madman sherbert shortcake x banana zkittles. I'll update here on the lit farms as much as possible.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Must be running out of names for gelato X’s because Cannarado already released a strain called fried ice cream


Ya rados is different, I have one of their fried ice cream crosses, heard it's fire as well it using a topanga og in it.


----------



## Green Refuge (Oct 25, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> I just recently popped a couple Jordanz (Gary Payton x Runtz) and the Jelousy x cherry cheesecake. The small ones are Tiki madman sherbert shortcake x banana zkittles. I'll update here on the lit farms as much as possible.


Forgot the picture


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 27, 2021)

Day 26ish, I’m stoned it’s late, lol

gave them all a good defoliation on day 21,top dressed and root drenched with kelp and aloe.
Resin starting to appear on leaves, 2 similar and 2 very different smells.

yellow phenotype smells of fruity candy as does red but abit more sour
Pink phenotype smells totally unremarkable, just isn’t there yet as far as smell goes
Blue phenotype has a garlicy chem smell


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## OG Doge (Nov 12, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Its the Cookies(Berner) cut
> 
> I’ve smoked it before…its decent
> 
> not better than the pyxy styx cut tho


I got some reg seeds of Berner cut (GSC) x Greatful Breath I am waiting to pop. Want to find some winners first that I might cross with it if it is bomb.

On that note I did a stem rub on one of my Cherry Bon Bon seedlings and all I can say is grape jelly and gas. Getting my hopes up for my pheno hunt of some 4516 crosses.


----------



## bigseandd (Nov 13, 2021)

What's the best place to buy Lit gear that doesn't ask for pics of credit card and ID?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Nov 13, 2021)

bigseandd said:


> What's the best place to buy Lit gear that doesn't ask for pics of credit card and ID?


At this moment probably The Seed Connection. The discount code "Vets25" is still active as well.






TSC Novelties – High quality marijuana seeds shop the seed connection







tscnovelties.com


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 13, 2021)

Lit farms Georgia Runtz, 80 day veg, 23 days in flower cycle. Was showing trics by day 12 are really starting to impress me. Was planning 90 day veg and about same for flower. Veg got cut short 10 days due to room issues. Lst and lollipopping is only training. Sorry about the shitty pics.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 20, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Lit farms Georgia Runtz, 80 day veg, 23 days in flower cycle. Was showing trics by day 12 are really starting to impress me. Was planning 90 day veg and about same for flower. Veg got cut short 10 days due to room issues. Lst and lollipopping is only training. Sorry about the shitty pics. View attachment 5027966View attachment 5027968


Reply to self? Another pic a month in now. Sticky a f, smelling like candy. Nice bud formation, very impressed.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 26, 2021)

Fried ice cream on their way out, dropping temps and humidity every day


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 27, 2021)

Georgia runtz day 37, frosting up nicely.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 27, 2021)

You know I remember when these guys first came out they took sooo sooo much flack, I’m sure the majority of it came from using a mac male or some shit like that. People shouting they’re not worth the price tag, they’re pollen chuckers etc.

Here’s my take.
No one owns shit, unless ur Berner and copywriting the shit out of a brand then there isn’t a leg to stand on when someone uses ur genetics to make their own hybrids. 
The idea that people who “Chuck pollen” are bad people and bad for the business is ludicrous. Everyone just seems to get their nose out if joint when someone uses their strain for a hybrid. I honestly feel that crossing popular cuts in this fashion is good for the people. It’s not as if they’re being marketed as ibls. We all know these are gonna be far from homogenous hybrids. We’re taking the gamble on finding something special because we for whatever reason like the parents of the seeds were buying.

when I see people slating these guys for it I wonder to myself “are these same people lining the pockets of the farmers and locals that took care of the land races that bred today’s cannabis? I doubt it!” If u wanna sell seeds and clones and make money from a plant you don’t get to have a bitch fit when someone comes and pays you for your seeds or plants then makes some money off it for themselves.

A lot of these guys are acting like they’ve been hiding and guarding some prize genes in their garage, keeping them just for themselves, then someone’s broke in and stole them while they were sleeping.

If guys like lit are doing this it’s cos that’s what the consumer wants. I’m in the U.K. where it’s very very hard and dangerous to get ahold of some of these genetics in clone form, the best we can hope for is to buy a reversal hybrid or some s1 seeds of something exotic that we may have only read about or seen pics of. I personally am glad there’s companies who Chuck pollen and create s1s

who agrees or disagrees? This could be a big debate lol


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> You know I remember when these guys first came out they took sooo sooo much flack, I’m sure the majority of it came from using a mac male or some shit like that. People shouting they’re not worth the price tag, they’re pollen chuckers etc.
> 
> Here’s my take.
> No one owns shit, unless ur Berner and copywriting the shit out of a brand then there isn’t a leg to stand on when someone uses ur genetics to make their own hybrids.
> ...


Agree with all that. My only issue with Lit and others like them is the price tag they put on these crosses. $250-350 is ridiculous.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> You know I remember when these guys first came out they took sooo sooo much flack, I’m sure the majority of it came from using a mac male or some shit like that. People shouting they’re not worth the price tag, they’re pollen chuckers etc.


Good breeders never take someone else's strain and pollen chuck with it. I don't have an issue with guys who pollen chuck $2,000 clone only strains, and honestly, I doubt the original breeder of said strain cares either because by that time, they've already made a small fortune off the original plant. But I also don't respect them as breeders, they're just selling instagram lottery ticket strains. No judgement on Lit Farms here, I'm speaking in a general sense, I've never grown out their gear. I do have a problem when someone takes another breeder's strain and chucks with it and sells the offspring for $200+ per pack, again, that's not breeding either, that's just shady exploitation. What I LOVE to see are all the recent collaborations between breeders, where both parties contribute and profit.


----------



## Blue brother (Nov 27, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Agree with all that. My only issue with Lit and others like them is the price tag they put on these crosses. $250-350 is ridiculous.


I get that it’s expensive, mine only cost me £160 though, but still. I feel that this is just the nature of the industry atm and it’s not allways that they set those prices, when there’s hype the vendors drive up the price, and also people stockpile them so they run out fast also driving up the price. There’s also a chance that the price is set higher by them because they don’t yield a great amount of pollen from a reversal. When you take into account plant count and space and the cost of running that grow it doesn’t seem like too steep of a cost for something that I allready want. Just my honest opinion though.

Just curious did u buy any at that price and what we’re they?


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> I get that it’s expensive, mine only cost me £160 though, but still. I feel that this is just the nature of the industry atm and it’s not allways that they set those prices, when there’s hype the vendors drive up the price, and also people stockpile them so they run out fast also driving up the price. There’s also a chance that the price is set higher by them because they don’t yield a great amount of pollen from a reversal. When you take into account plant count and space and the cost of running that grow it doesn’t seem like too steep of a cost for something that I allready want. Just my honest opinion though.
> 
> Just curious did u buy any at that price and what we’re they?


I bought a Jordan cross (Jealousy x Runtz) from a friend that bought it for $350. I also got a cherry cheesecake x Jealousy from them. They got a few $350 packs out right now. Same crosses that Tiki sells for $60 when you consider that his $120 power packs comes with two crosses. Others sell same crosses for $100-120.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> You know I remember when these guys first came out they took sooo sooo much flack, I’m sure the majority of it came from using a mac male or some shit like that. People shouting they’re not worth the price tag, they’re pollen chuckers etc.
> 
> Here’s my take.
> No one owns shit, unless ur Berner and copywriting the shit out of a brand then there isn’t a leg to stand on when someone uses ur genetics to make their own hybrids.
> ...


This has been discussed endlessly on this site. I didn't even know there was a mac male. All is knew is the mac1 caps cut is a bitch to reverse and receive pollen. 

Some breeders are a fickle bunch and can claim this and that but their egos are probably just getting a lil too big. Another thing to remember is in the states cuts are most definitely still hoarded, lot of breeders cuts being sold on strainly aren't real breeders cuts, why would they want to give those up? Thing is it very easy to find some serious fire these days in the US, I can think of 20 seed banks and 20 breeders off the top of my head that put out some heat and you usually can find a winning female pheno in 1 pack. I personally like what lit farms is doing, they're a lil on the pricey side for their fems and always think they are just a renamed more mainstream grandiflora brand but whatever I really like some of their crosses. I do think blatant theft of a strain is not cool, you can't f2 a strain and just start calling it your own and selling it for $200, also s1 someone else work and and sell it at a high price, I mean you can but...


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 28, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Good breeders never take someone else's strain and pollen chuck with it. I don't have an issue with guys who pollen chuck $2,000 clone only strains, and honestly, I doubt the original breeder of said strain cares either because by that time, they've already made a small fortune off the original plant. But I also don't respect them as breeders, they're just selling instagram lottery ticket strains.


Like when Archive builds their entire company on Face Off OG? That behavior is not as bad as recreating another breeders gear and selling it under the same name at a lower price. Making cheap imitations** is the lowest of the low and something Lit farms has never done. Archive did it though! That puts Lit Farms head and shoulders above Archive, one of the least respectable breeders in the entire business.


**edit: not counterfeiting


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 28, 2021)

I cant say much about the politics of it all, but if they didnt want us to breed their seeds they would only sell feminized. Ive got a pack of their regs and a pack of fems from a friend, fems doing great and just popped a few regs after seeing the fems l just had to. Was not my choice, all are looking so good l have to cross the best, and what better than another strain from same breeder. Its a crap shoot, but could be fun. Lit farms is A ok in my tent. Enjoying their work so far. Better price than last breeders seeds l got.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 28, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I cant say much about the politics of it all, but if they didnt want us to breed their seeds they would only sell feminized.


You can breed with fem seeds too, there is no difference between them and the half of regs that are female.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 28, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Like when Archive builds their entire company on Face Off OG? That behavior is not as bad as recreating another breeders gear and selling it under the same name at a lower price. Making cheap imitations** is the lowest of the low and something Lit farms has never done. Archive did it though! That puts Lit Farms head and shoulders above Archive, one of the least respectable breeders in the entire business.
> 
> 
> **edit: not counterfeiting


Lit will never be on archives level lol. They’re just another one of these brands fucking gelato to gelato, shit is lame.


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 28, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Like when Archive builds their entire company on Face Off OG? That behavior is not as bad as recreating another breeders gear and selling it under the same name at a lower price. Making cheap imitations** is the lowest of the low and something Lit farms has never done. Archive did it though! That puts Lit Farms head and shoulders above Archive, one of the least respectable breeders in the entire business.
> 
> 
> **edit: not counterfeiting


You have such a vendetta against Archive its hilarious. Archive is one of the best breeders in the game hands down.


----------



## Des420127 (Nov 28, 2021)

Just ordered a pack of the Monica Lewinsky. Going to be planting that along with Putang (mms) and omfg(exotic genetics) in March after my auto run. Anyone grow any of those three?


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 30, 2021)

Des420127 said:


> Just ordered a pack of the Monica Lewinsky. Going to be planting that along with Putang (mms) and omfg(exotic genetics) in March after my auto run. Anyone grow any of those three?


Just popped a couple putang's.


----------



## Des420127 (Nov 30, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Just popped a couple putang's.


Nice!! Im excited to get them going.


----------



## DrHill (Dec 5, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4958924


any pics of this grown out?


----------



## MOMedical (Dec 6, 2021)

I have Fire Crotch (E-85 x Red Velvet), Crepes (Pancakes x P4516), and Apple Banana Gelato at about 3 weeks in veg. Will post updates soon when I turn on the autopots.

Also scooped up Blood Bath (Bubble Bath x Red Velvet) and Pussy Wagon (WAP x Red Velvet). Wanted the Red Velvet S1 but days after debuting at $200 they went up to $300 everywhere so I'll wait.


Personally everything I've seen from Lit lately is collabs with Grandiflora and they have been fire, I have scooped up a good amount now.


----------



## Des420127 (Dec 6, 2021)

I’m interested in that pussy wagon. Please post smoke report when you harvest and smoke


----------



## Des420127 (Dec 6, 2021)

bigseandd said:


> What's the best place to buy Lit gear that doesn't ask for pics of credit card and ID?


Tree star will ask for a pic of your ID. I just send them a screenshot of the money taken out of my bank account. Then I write out a sentence saying i authorize the charge. Platinum seed bank doesn’t require an if.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 6, 2021)

MOMedical said:


> I have Fire Crotch (E-85 x Red Velvet), Crepes (Pancakes x P4516), and Apple Banana Gelato at about 3 weeks in veg. Will post updates soon when I turn on the autopots.
> 
> Also scooped up Blood Bath (Bubble Bath x Red Velvet) and Pussy Wagon (WAP x Red Velvet). Wanted the Red Velvet S1 but days after debuting at $200 they went up to $300 everywhere so I'll wait.
> 
> ...


You have a nice lit seed collection...you have all the new stuff I wanted to grab especially that fire crotch..I have the crepes.

I know some are iffy about glo but he has dropped some prices hugely on lit gear, for instance the red velvet s1 is only $150.


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You have a nice lit seed collection...you have all the new stuff I wanted to grab especially that fire crotch..I have the crepes.
> 
> I know some are iffy about glo but he has dropped some prices hugely on lit gear, for instance the red velvet s1 is only $150.


Be careful with Glo he's captioning a sinking ship from what I heard from Clearwater and others. I got the red velvet s1 with surprise bonus pack for from Neptune's for $150 but it looks like they raised the price to $300 now.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 6, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Be careful with Glo he's captioning a sinking ship from what I heard from Clearwater and others. I got the red velvet s1 with surprise bonus pack for from Neptune's for $150 but it looks like they raised the price to $300 now.


Spend 300 thru glo when he’s having one of his sales and get 10 free packs, maybe. He’s been slow on delivering and I haven’t ordered from him recently but he’s always done right by me in the past.


----------



## GringoStar (Dec 6, 2021)

Pack Banditz has some sales on those red velvet crosses ranging from $150-250. Contemplating between blood bath and monica lewinsky


----------



## MOMedical (Dec 6, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Pack Banditz has some sales on those red velvet crosses ranging from $150-250. Contemplating between blood bath and monica lewinsky


Dang $250 for the RVS1 but no discount. Shoulda copped on launch for $200.

I went Blood Bath because I'd heard and read good things on Bubble Bath.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 6, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Be careful with Glo he's captioning a sinking ship from what I heard from Clearwater and others. I got the red velvet s1 with surprise bonus pack for from Neptune's for $150 but it looks like they raised the price to $300 now.


Ya for sure but people I trust on rollitup told me he's getting back to them and sending them their packs and making shit right...that's why I said it's iffy, definitely would weight out the options.


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya for sure but people I trust on rollitup told me he's getting back to them and sending them their packs and making shit right...that's why I said it's iffy, definitely would weight out the options.


Yea I've heard good and bad. I'm hoping he gets it together. He was my go to for large orders and I got Hella deals on csi and cw packs back in the day. I personally will risk it again probably but I'm not worried I can get any merchant to chargeback. I'm an expert on merchant accounts and credit card processing If they don't arrive ill just charge back always use a credit card too like discover or capital one they will have your back. Your bank should too. Mine would. If you get too many chargebacks your merchant gets shut down or they hold your funds. He doesn't want that. Ima wait a few weeks and see how things play out. The red velvet s1 with the vape smoke looked tasty.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 8, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Yea I've heard good and bad. I'm hoping he gets it together. He was my go to for large orders and I got Hella deals on csi and cw packs back in the day. I personally will risk it again probably but I'm not worried I can get any merchant to chargeback. I'm an expert on merchant accounts and credit card processing If they don't arrive ill just charge back always use a credit card too like discover or capital one they will have your back. Your bank should too. Mine would. If you get too many chargebacks your merchant gets shut down or they hold your funds. He doesn't want that. Ima wait a few weeks and see how things play out. The red velvet s1 with the vape smoke looked tasty.


 Ya I agree, so from what I heard, glo possibly owes some breeders like clearwater dough, Im guessing he won't be getting much more beans from them unless it all gets squared up. Plus Clearwater has their own site up and running so most will probably just get cw gear from cw themselves. Glo tends to carry some stock that has been long sold out and is at times impossible to get anywhere else, that's why I always end up back on glo checking out the inventory. Have to say I will probably hold off and see how it plays out but I have to mention I have received every one of my orders from glo in the past. Im so tempted to grab some more beans from glo.. he has some really hard to beat prices on lit gear right now, for example, these are the listed prices without the STDEEAALLLS discounts, Bloodbath-$125, Gelly- $110 and other red velvet crosses for around $100. Those are some very good prices for those seeds.


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 8, 2021)

Grandiflora collabs loking good , 
somebody test or smoke the grandiflora flowers?

the motorboat with p4516 too ,
so many strains...


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 10, 2021)

Some flash dried fried ice cream


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 11, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> View attachment 5044196
> Some flash dried fried ice cream


Terps are seriously unique on this one, like candy gas, deffo thick on the nose almost like when u smell oil, it’s almost like I’m inhaling an oily Vapor when I smell it. Really happy with it tbh, this is just one pheno out of 4. Be another 10 days atleast before it’s ready


----------



## Yungwavy (Dec 18, 2021)

Marylin Monroe was really good, tropican 4516 was really good running gummy worms and clase runtz freebie now


----------



## Sliknik81 (Dec 25, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am around $1600 at GLO this year, and that is after all the discounts


I'm at 2k in 4 weeks. Deals are too damn good


----------



## Sliknik81 (Dec 25, 2021)

Purchased from glo on the 4th, had my seeds and 5 packs of freebies. Dude is legit and has the best deals in the market.

I spent $500 on some genetics LIT and Founding fathers. I'm getting 30 packs for free.

Next order will be here Monday, I'll post what he did for me. Damn good deals, I felt like it was Christmas today


----------



## DGCloud (Dec 26, 2021)

I got all my orders from glo, he's good in my book and yes it's more like 2 1/2 weeks before you get your package but it always came for me, and I ordered prob 6 times from him. His deals are insane I was just wondering why are the prices so cheap compared to other sites and a bunch of freebies? Are they legit packs? Well I already bought them!!!! Reading all your guys post makes me feel better. So the rumors is because he owes money, and some people didn't get there orders? I got mines just hope they are legit packs!


----------



## Sliknik81 (Dec 26, 2021)

DGCloud said:


> I got all my orders from glo, he's good in my book and yes it's more like 2 1/2 weeks before you get your package but it always came for me, and I ordered prob 6 times from him. His deals are insane I was just wondering why are the prices so cheap compared to other sites and a bunch of freebies? Are they legit packs? Well I already bought them!!!! Reading all your guys post makes me feel better. So the rumors is because he owes money, and some people didn't get there orders? I got mines just hope they are legit packs!


He has his own genetics Green Line. He took a few of his to the emerald cup some years back and did pretty good. He said 6 out of 7 of his strains won. 

I imagine he can offer cheaper prices cause they want his genetics too. I asked myself why is my stuff coming from Mass. And after visiting he explained. Also I believe his last day is the 31st, so I think he might be clearing out his inventory.

I taking advantage of all the deals


----------



## DGCloud (Dec 26, 2021)

I definitely do that's why I have a bunch of seeds hahaha. Thanks for the feed back much appreciated. I think I'm gonna wait till the 31st and see what happens! I got enough seeds to last prob my whole life time trying to grow them all out, and yet im still here looking at seeds. Im a seed addict.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 26, 2021)

Sliknik81 said:


> I'm at 2k in 4 weeks. Deals are too damn good


I feel you. Seems like I have a weekly order of something from him. Working on a good number of lemon tree crosses from multiple breeders at crazy pricing.


----------



## DGCloud (Dec 26, 2021)

So yea I couldn't stop myself I just bought a bunch of red velvet x's but it comes with so many freebies. Well worth over what I'm paying, but man I gotta stop buying seeds!!!! Just picked up the soap x RV, E85 x RV, apples n bananas x RV, and some others I can't think right now I'm blazed. Well hope you all had a merry Christmas.


----------



## MOMedical (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice, yeah I had to grab a few more myself when I saw the 2 for 225 deal. Kool Whip x RV and Motorbreath 15 x RV, then grabbed The Mistress (Wedding Pie x Project 4516) as well.


----------



## DGCloud (Dec 27, 2021)

Oh nice really was wanting to get that kool whip x rv as well heard good things about it. Any bud shots on any of this lit gear yet anyone?


----------



## Sliknik81 (Dec 27, 2021)

I loaded up @ GLO. Shit now I need to look into the Kool whip x RV. I didn't know much about Kool whip, but seen multiple people claiming it is dank.

Also anxious to see pics, I'll be running mine under LEDs


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 27, 2021)

Sangria slushy


Everything I've ran from LIT has been crazy frosty and decent yield


----------



## DGCloud (Dec 27, 2021)

That looks like some nice frosty nugz!!! So just checked my list I did get the koolwhip x RV, motorbreath15 xRV, apples n bananas x RV, and his own line kiwi colada s1. I believe that m getting the wap x RV, and red velvet s1 as some of the freebies plus a bunch more. I can't wait to run some of these when I have more space. Awesome grow @MyBallzItch keep rockin it.


----------



## MOMedical (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm just a week into flower now. Front 2 are Apple Banana Gelato on the left and Crepes on the right.

The back right is Fire Crotch, and back left is the only non Lit gear it's Humboldt Seed Co's Blueberry Cupcake.

All were topped, blueberry cupcake twice. Will lollipop in a few days.


----------



## Sliknik81 (Dec 27, 2021)

Go out my GLO fix!


----------



## DGCloud (Dec 27, 2021)

@Sliknik81 Just paid my order today for glo should be here in about 2 weeks around there. I should be getting something around that size looking good nice haul! @MOMedical those are looking healthy nice green all around. What you growing in soil?


----------



## MOMedical (Dec 28, 2021)

DGCloud said:


> @MOMedical those are looking healthy nice green all around. What you growing in soil?


Coco in an autopot setup.


----------



## DGCloud (Dec 28, 2021)

Looking real nice might have to try those out one day. Next setup I do I'll be trying too feed droppers in rockwool. But those auto pots look interesting.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 28, 2021)

Anyone got them redvelvet crosses going? 
Show some firecrotch


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Anyone got them redvelvet crosses going?
> Show some firecrotch


 watch out, 3 spots of nanners on the lowers showed up end of week 3 bloom. im watching mine every day
luckily its smallish


----------



## MOMedical (Dec 28, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> watch out, 3 spots of nanners on the lowers showed up end of week 3 bloom. im watching mine every day
> luckily its smallish


Damn man now I'm gonna be paranoid af about my Fire Crotch. I haven't checked it in several days, now 8 days into flower.

Maybe I won't lollipop that one and just let it go after topping it early it's bushy enough. Play it safe.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jan 10, 2022)

Monica Lewinsky popped in 24h. Can't wait for her.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 10, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> watch out, 3 spots of nanners on the lowers showed up end of week 3 bloom. im watching mine every day
> luckily its smallish


Hey how are the fire crotch plants looking, by the way how many did you run? I still would probably grab a pack, with some of these fem seeds strains nanners or herms is the name of the game when phenohunting, you're bound to run into them here and there but the juice is worth the squeeze to find a truly unique pheno.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 10, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey how are the fire crotch plants looking, by the way how many did you run? I still would probably grab a pack, with some of these fem seeds strains nanners or herms is the name of the game when phenohunting, you're bound to run into them here and there but the juice is worth the squeeze to find a truly unique pheno.


Agree, intersex traits are part of the game when hunting from seed. Only popped 1 to see what shes about, slightly stretchy, smells very very Fruit sweet. Here's mine around when she was 33F


----------



## MannyPacs (Jan 18, 2022)

Melty mintz right around week 8

I will see where's she is at in a week but she might be ready then


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 18, 2022)

Anyone run Project 007? I got an awesome cut with just a few weeks left to go. I was sleeping on this and not expecting much but she appears to be a real winner.


----------



## MannyPacs (Jan 18, 2022)

I was about to open my pack of gummy worms but it looks a bit strange. It came double labeled and the label looked "picked" at. I reached out to lit to see if they may have sent some out like that or something.


I have had this thing happen before and it be nothing but I got this pack off the Steve guy on strainly so it gotta go in the SUS pile until further notice.

Got a few of these wet in the meantime


----------



## GryphonX12 (Jan 18, 2022)

DGCloud said:


> So yea I couldn't stop myself I just bought a bunch of red velvet x's but it comes with so many freebies. Well worth over what I'm paying, but man I gotta stop buying seeds!!!! Just picked up the soap x RV, E85 x RV, apples n bananas x RV, and some others I can't think right now I'm blazed. Well hope you all had a merry Christmas.


Where'd you grab them from?


----------



## MOMedical (Jan 28, 2022)

Has anyone received their order from GLO lately? I ordered a bunch of LIT gear and a few of his own over a month ago and notta. I know he can take awhile, said he had covid etc.

He's went afk on social media for nearly a month, and my email hasn't been replied to asking about a shipping time frame, getting close to just charging back and saying screw it. Feels like he has disappeared.


----------



## DGCloud (Jan 28, 2022)

Yea I did my biggest order with GLO because I thought he was closing shop. I sent him emails as well, No reply! Some others said he her and there he disappears for about a month or so but they still get there order just a really long wait. I was thinking of calling my bank as well, some people in another chat did pull back there money already. I ordered December 26th 2021 and still waiting. Im gonna give him another 2 weeks and if nothing im calling my bank. If you feel you should pull out then go with your gut. He always sent my orders in about 3 weeks time this is the longest I've waited so I'll give him alittle more time. That's just me though.


----------



## Green Refuge (Jan 28, 2022)

I know a lot of people got jealous Cheesecake as freebies so here's a couple picture in early flower. She's a stretchy one for sure.


----------



## timcervantes57 (Feb 1, 2022)

Green Refuge said:


> Be careful with Glo he's captioning a sinking ship from what I heard from Clearwater and others. I got the red velvet s1 with surprise bonus pack for from Neptune's for $150 but it looks like they raised the price to $300 now.


What's going on with glo ? I seen Clearwater just made a post said he was scamming some how but if you got pack from him before they're legit but not anymore . Anybody know what's going on


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 1, 2022)

timcervantes57 said:


> What's going on with glo ? I seen Clearwater just made a post said he was scamming some how but if you got pack from him before they're legit but not anymore . Anybody know what's going on


Pretty sure those beans were on loan and to be paid for when sold. Basically the flavor creator decided to bone Clearwater. At least that's what I hear down on the bottom of the totem pole. Most likely doing what's called the exit strategy scam on the community. Not uncommon on black market online stuff.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 1, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Has anyone received their order from GLO lately? I ordered a bunch of LIT gear and a few of his own over a month ago and notta. I know he can take awhile, said he had covid etc.
> 
> He's went afk on social media for nearly a month, and my email hasn't been replied to asking about a shipping time frame, getting close to just charging back and saying screw it. Feels like he has disappeared.


Dude definitely do a chargeback, I know a few people on here told me glo just ghosted them. Trust me I was tempted to order as well with some of his prices on lit gear but it's not worth it, dude has burned to many people, including breeders at this point.


----------



## DGCloud (Feb 1, 2022)

Yea I think I'm gonna do a chargeback. It's been way to long at this point. I opened my container to check all my packs and funny thing is I saw 2 packs that I bought from glo and it looked like it was resealed with a lighter on one side. Like how the picture is kinda melted and plastic is melted. All other packs look perfectly normal. Has anyone had any packs like that?


----------



## F_T_P! (Feb 2, 2022)

You get what you pay for, maybe buy from a real seed bank or the breeders themselves instead of the cheapest thing you can find.
Never once considered ordering from glo, want to make sure the breeders I support get their due. glo prices were obviously bait for the final scam.


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 2, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> You get what you pay for, maybe buy from a real seed bank or the breeders themselves instead of the cheapest thing you can find.
> Never once considered ordering from glo, want to make sure the breeders I support get their due. glo prices were obviously bait for the final scam.


But the breeders didn't have nothing bad to say about dude before. CW and LIT both said he was verified vendor. Glo is a POS and I had to do my first ever charge back but you're acting like people who bought from glo were trying to get cheap packs at the sake of the breeders not getting paid. Again GLO is a POS but I will say I got access to genetics I probably wouldn't have otherwise been able to afford but I never would put an order in with him if I knew he wasn't paying for the packs 

I asked LIT about the double labeled gummy worms pack and they said they did send a couple out like that and it's 100% legit.


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 2, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> You get what you pay for, maybe buy from a real seed bank or the breeders themselves instead of the cheapest thing you can find.
> Never once considered ordering from glo, want to make sure the breeders I support get their due. glo prices were obviously bait for the final scam.


As a guy that used to order from glo. I'm very positive they are the real beans. Grew more than one pack I got from that scammer no probs. You didn't throw your money away unless you ordered recently and didn't charge back. Clearwater was very open that if you got beans from him they are legit, just stolen because he's not getting paid by him anymore. It's the exit scam just look it up. Basically just get as many orders as you can on the way out and never fulfill them. Worst part is bet he's back in a few months and won't be helping anyone that got screwed. Last time it was his partner wonder what it will be this time?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> You get what you pay for, maybe buy from a real seed bank or the breeders themselves instead of the cheapest thing you can find.
> Never once considered ordering from glo, want to make sure the breeders I support get their due. glo prices were obviously bait for the final scam.


Dude Glo used to be very legit, I got every pack I ordered in the past and I ordered a lot- all where real packs. Granted glo has fallen off and isn't trustworthy now, glo has a myriad of personal issues but he never used to straight up scam. I think he bit off way more than he could chew and could only handle so much running the whole op by himself(he should of hired help considering he was making some good $) which was his biggest mistake on top of whatever crazy personal issues glo was dealing with- definitely rumors of drug addiction which wouldn't be surprising. Have to say in the past he was legit even just going back a 1.5-2 years ago, lots of people on here used glo in the past with 0 problems- I got every order. Don't think anyone would fuck around with fake beans man, all the stuff I got from him was real. No one should order from him now, last person I talked to the tried ordering just never heard anything back from, not even the payment confirmation email the one to put in your cc info, so I pretty sure glo has given up is done.


----------



## F_T_P! (Feb 2, 2022)

Well that is how it works, build trust with breeders and custies and when the time is right rip them all off. His prices were not very profitable so other motives can be assumed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Well that is how it works, build trust with breeders and custies and when the time is right rip them all off. His prices were not very profitable so other motives can be assumed.


I don't think thats what his plan was, been getting beans from him no problem for years, I know people that would put in $5k orders and also never had a problem. I think the dude life's got a bit out of control and whatever he was going thru made him not be able to run the business. I really don't think he was playing the long con, if he was he did a terrible job at it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Well that is how it works, build trust with breeders and custies and when the time is right rip them all off. His prices were not very profitable so other motives can be assumed.


That or dude got hooked on opiates in last year or so. His behavior the last 9 months has been spot on with people who have addictions.

At one point GLO was even breeding his own crosses and making a name for himself. Then he moved back to East coast and relapsed, or so it seems.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That or dude got hooked on opiates in last year or so. His behavior the last 9 months has been spot on with people who have addictions.
> 
> At one point GLO was even breeding his own crosses and making a name for himself. Then he moved back to East coast and relapsed, or so it seems.


Ya probably wasn't the best idea moving back east..I know that shit is everywhere now but fentdope is very easy to get in the northeast especially MA and even more so if you're looking...His behavior was identical of someone in the throws of a serious relapse and if that's the case I hope him the best and hopefully he can get back on the right track


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 2, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't think thats what his plan was, been getting beans from him no problem for years, I know people that would put in $5k orders and also never had a problem. I think the dude life's got a bit out of control and whatever he was going thru made him not be able to run the business. I really don't think he was playing the long con, if he was he did a terrible job at it.


I don't think this was a long term plan, i do however think he was like f this and tried to drum up as many sales as possible to leave on. Those giveaway emails at the end seemed like a last gouge.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya probably wasn't the best idea moving back east..I know that shit is everywhere now but fentdope is very easy to get in the northeast especially MA and even more so if you're looking...His behavior was identical of someone in the throws of a serious relapse and if that's the case I hope him the best and hopefully he can get back on the right track


Im thinking he moved back home and fell in that crowd again. My buddy went through the same thing.

Was addicted to heroin in Illinois so he moved out to his dad's in Utah. Well it was meth out there and his dad booted his ass back to Illinois. He ended up OD'ing last year. 

My brother's friend OD right around same time in same shitty town. That heroin mixed with fent is no joke.


----------



## DGCloud (Feb 2, 2022)

He just got back on IG says sorry this and that and he got some health issues and blah blah. Will be sending stuff out asap at 50% health so he's gonna be slow.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Feb 4, 2022)

Anyone have any experience with these clones, if so could you share. I’m looking (1) potency, (2) smell and bag appeal in that order.
Thanks in advance.
List;

E85
Red Velvet 
Loma Prieta 
Doggie bag
Pineapple Piss 
Yadadda 
Chemical x
Grandi Guava 
Hectane


----------



## Sliknik81 (Feb 4, 2022)

catdaddy516 said:


> Anyone have any experience with these clones, if so could you share. I’m looking (1) potency, (2) smell and bag appeal in that order.
> Thanks in advance.
> List;
> 
> ...


E-85


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 4, 2022)

_E85,Red Velvet,Hectane and Yahemi _
they are one of my favorites from
Grandiflora,
waiting for seed hybrids this this year
looking now RED ONION (GMOxRedVelvet)


----------



## DGCloud (Feb 4, 2022)

Well hopefully my order comes in from glo? I'll be able to make my own version of red onion. Down the road. All those other strains that were just mentioned kinda makes me curious of them since I've never heard of them.


----------



## MOMedical (Feb 6, 2022)

Fire Crotch around day 60F.


----------



## greenforce (Feb 14, 2022)

Does anybody have any info about new apples and bananas drop?
Pink cotton candy (red velvet runtz x A&B)
Mic drop (E-85 x A&B)
If i spend close to 300$ on seeds i want to know a little bit more and see some pictures.


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 14, 2022)

DGCloud said:


> Well hopefully my order comes in from glo? I'll be able to make my own version of red onion. Down the road. All those other strains that were just mentioned kinda makes me curious of them since I've never heard of them.


Best of luck man. Haven't messed with dude in while. Always got my stuff back in the day, doesn't seem as though many are having luck with that nowadays. I would hit him up through email and of no response consider a charge back. I know can't get those at that price for sure anywhere else but he's kinda bonkers and who knows if you'll ever get it.


----------



## Green Refuge (Feb 14, 2022)

greenforce said:


> Does anybody have any info about new apples and bananas drop?
> Pink cotton candy (red velvet runtz x A&B)
> Mic drop (E-85 x A&B)
> If i spend close to 300$ on seeds i want to know a little bit more and see some pictures.


I hear on that. Looks like nice crosses but for that much you can get an apples n bananas cut or E85 cut and do your own crosses. I got the lit farms Jordans (Runtz x Gelato 41) and jealous Cheesecake (Cherry cheesecake x Jealousy) in flower. They're looking okay but they can't hold their weight up even when I feed them silica the whole grow.


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 15, 2022)

Sangria Slushy.


----------



## F_T_P! (Feb 16, 2022)

I have some Koolwhip and Cherry Bon Bons at 4 weeks frosting up, giving out some complex candy Terps. Will get pics when they start bulking.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 16, 2022)

Good day all, anyone w/ experience w Temptation? Did a search didn't see anything. I continue to have my GP fetish and saw they maybe dropping GP x temptation tomorrow, which is my bday, so I kinda have to get them


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 16, 2022)

I’ve got cinnamon rolls (red velvet x runtz ) and red onion (red velvet x gmo) in veg now. Commenting so hopefully I’ll get notifications from this post while in flower and can remember to get some pictures.


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Bodyne (Feb 16, 2022)

I seen lit say no more to tree stars today on IG, not sure what happened?


----------



## Rigman (Feb 16, 2022)

Slowly reading through the thread, but wanted to know where to find the best selections please.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 17, 2022)

Rigman said:


> Slowly reading through the thread, but wanted to know where to find the best selections please.


Reading back I see GLO then lots of negative stuff. Terypy has them listed but don't know if they will have today's drop.

Best place to get temptation cross today? Help me out its my bday


----------



## MOMedical (Feb 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Reading back I see GLO then lots of negative stuff. Terypy has them listed but don't know if they will have today's drop.
> 
> Best place to get temptation cross today? Help me out its my bday


Neptune Seedbank


----------



## Blue brother (Feb 17, 2022)

Left side all champagne papi, right side has 1 champagne papi and 2 phenos off the fried ice cream run that I wanted to run again.

the fried ice cream was a splendid strain, out of 4 plants I decided to run 2 again which rarely happens.


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 17, 2022)

Nice Blue brother! Fried Ice Cream was a pack I really wanted from the flake, but he flaked. Ha.


----------



## Blue brother (Feb 17, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Nice Blue brother! Fried Ice Cream was a pack I really wanted from the flake, but he flaked. Ha.


Tbh mate it’s one of the best strains I’ve done, my previous grows have all been Dutch breeders and while some were really great strains they just never had that oomf when smoked like these American strains do, it’s got me stoked to try some more, I think my next run will be with their coco pebbles.

The guy behind lit farms is the owner of Tahoe hydro so you know he’s got access to all the elite cuts.









Meet The Creative Mind Behind Award-Winning Cannabis Genetics Brand Lit Farms, Ray Schiavone


“It starts with the seed, like all plants,” cannabis entrepreneur and CEO, Ray Shiavone told me when I asked him to explain how cannabis growth and manufacturing work. Schiavone is CEO and owner of Tahoe Hydroponics and as well as the creative mind behind LITFarms, the latest cannabis startup...




disruptmagazine.com





It’s nice to finally be able to put a name and face to the brand. If these champagne papi (project 4516 x champagne (elite hashplant clone only strain)) are anything as good as the fried ice cream then I just know I’m gonna be working through their packs for along time to come.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Feb 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Reading back I see GLO then lots of negative stuff. Terypy has them listed but don't know if they will have today's drop.
> 
> Best place to get temptation cross today? Help me out its my bday


Hit them up on insta.


----------



## Rigman (Feb 17, 2022)

catdaddy516 said:


> Hit them up on insta.


Whats the real accounts name please? So many scammers on insta lately mimicking real accounts...


----------



## catdaddy516 (Feb 18, 2022)

Rigman said:


> Whats the real accounts name please? So many scammers on insta lately mimicking real accounts...


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 12, 2022)

FRIED ICE CREAM RED PHENO ROUND 2

FRIED ICE CREAM PINK PHENO ROUND 2


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 12, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> FRIED ICE CREAM RED PHENO ROUND 2
> View attachment 5100437
> FRIED ICE CREAM PINK PHENO ROUND 2View attachment 5100438


Looking good, I'm almost at 8 weeks with the Kool Whip and Cherry Bon Bons. All are looking and smelling dank can't wait to smoke. How many Fried Ice creams did you run to find your 2 keepers?


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 12, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Looking good, I'm almost at 8 weeks with the Kool Whip and Cherry Bon Bons. All are looking and smelling dank can't wait to smoke. How many Fried Ice creams did you run to find your 2 keepers?


Omg they sound so good haha drooool.

I just ran 4 seeds and realised 2 were better so decided to run them both again along with 4 champagne papi. I’m trying to keep mynumbers below 7.

My favourite is the red pheno, the pink is a much sweeter candy like taste and does look better, but the high from the red is far superior for my preferences, and it tastes lovely too, like petrol and fruit once cured


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 12, 2022)

Has anyone done gelly or coco pebbles ?


----------



## Merkeleidoscope (Mar 12, 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 13, 2022)

Merkeleidoscope said:


> Marilyn Monroe
> 
> View attachment 5100940
> View attachment 5100941


Looking absolute fire mate, Marilyn Monroe was the first strain that caught my eye. Can you share some info on her please?


----------



## Merkeleidoscope (Mar 13, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Looking absolute fire mate, Marilyn Monroe was the first strain that caught my eye. Can you share some info on her please?


What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## Merkeleidoscope (Mar 13, 2022)

Merkeleidoscope said:


> What kind of info are you looking for?


Didn’t find her to be a particularly heavy feeder. Definitely pushed her thou. Grown in coco with cropsalts. Loved her ending color; it was almost like this grey gun metal color. Chopped at 63 days. Anything else, just let me know.


----------



## Blue brother (Mar 13, 2022)

Merkeleidoscope said:


> Didn’t find her to be a particularly heavy feeder. Definitely pushed her thou. Grown in coco with cropsalts. Loved her ending color; it was almost like this grey gun metal color. Chopped at 63 days. Anything else, just let me know.


How many did you do and what was the variation like? What we’re ur favourites traits? Any Sherby phenos?

thanks mate I’d like to do Marilyn Monroe in the future


----------



## Northeastern (Mar 17, 2022)

Red velvet Runtz already milky on day 49. I’m thinking on day 60 she will get the chop


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 17, 2022)

Northeastern said:


> Red velvet Runtz already milky on day 49. I’m thinking on day 60 she will get the chop
> View attachment 5103352View attachment 5103353


Looks great man. Looks like she could probably go 3 more weeks but I like my buds more finished than some.

Edit: I know you didn't really ask anyone opinion so sorry for giving one unsolicited. Not coming condescendingly or anything. Nothing but love


----------



## Northeastern (Mar 17, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Looks great man. Looks like she could probably go 3 more weeks but I like my buds more finished than some.
> 
> Edit: I know you didn't really ask anyone opinion so sorry for giving one unsolicited. Not coming condescendingly or anything. Nothing but love


I welcome all opinions! Maybe I started flushing to early. I usually chop at like 20% amber but I want to chop at like 5% amber with her.


----------



## Northeastern (Mar 17, 2022)

NY Runtz day 49 can’t get good pics cuz she is to deep in the trellis. But she smells amazing like floral citrus gas.


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 17, 2022)

Kool Whip day 59


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 17, 2022)

Not even the main cola. Took a quick pic of Jealous Cheesecake.


----------



## ApacheBone (Mar 21, 2022)

I want to get fire crotch but I’m hesitant to get them from treestar.


----------



## Northeastern (Mar 21, 2022)

ApacheBone said:


> I want to get fire crotch but I’m hesitant to get them from treestar.








Fire Crotch – TSC Novelties







tscnovelties.com


----------



## MOMedical (Mar 21, 2022)

$200

LIT Farms – Fire Crotch – Brotanical Gardens


----------



## Elon Kush (Mar 21, 2022)

ApacheBone said:


> I want to get fire crotch but I’m hesitant to get them from treestar.


Fuck treestars, they jack up prices over there like crazy, apparently they're also behind the starfire genetix brand and have been called out for laughing about how stupid custies are for paying outrageous prices ‍


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 22, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> $200
> 
> LIT Farms – Fire Crotch – Brotanical Gardens


See I can get with $200 and I love me some lit but the whole $350-450/pack stuff is pricing me out as a customer


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 22, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> See I can get with $200 and I love me some lit but the whole $350-450/pack stuff is pricing me out as a customer


Same here man....only pack from Lit Farms that ive got is Watermelon Kush (watermelon og x purple kush)

I paid $150 for the pack.


I refuse to even pay that much lol I be buying packs mostly for $50-100 and i dont think the best weed in the world is worth much more than $100/pack honestly.

I see ppl dropping 300-500 on a pack for a strain thats forgotten about a month later. Thats not for me.


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 22, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> $200
> 
> LIT Farms – Fire Crotch – Brotanical Gardens


Bayarea got fire crotch crosses for $100. I think Savage genetics got some for 150. If you really want lit farms they have the buy one get one for $195 plus a free pack. Not much left tho.


----------



## MOMedical (Mar 22, 2022)

Green Refuge said:


> Bayarea got fire crotch crosses for $100. I think Savage genetics got some for 150. If you really want lit farms they have the buy one get one for $195 plus a free pack. Not much left tho.


I've already grown out Fire Crotch its fantastic, densest nugs I've grown to date.

I would get the real thing tho not the savage knockoffs not from Grandiflora.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Mar 31, 2022)

Monica Lewinsky F51 i have burned her with too much bat guano in the soil at the start of flower. The smell is incredible, like lemon creamy cakeView attachment IMG_20220331_120113.jpgView attachment IMG_20220331_120142.jpg


----------



## Northeastern (Mar 31, 2022)

NY Runtz and Red Velvet Runtz got chopped today on day 63. The NY Runtz is gassy OG smell. The rvr smells like lemon cream candy. First two pictures is NYR.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Monica Lewinsky F51 i have burned her with too much bat guano in the soil at the start of flower. The smell is incredible, like lemon creamy cakeView attachment 5110940View attachment 5110941View attachment 5110942View attachment 5110943


F51? What does this mean ? Looking fire btw


----------



## RSTXVIII (Apr 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> F51? What does this mean ? Looking fire btw


51 days since the start of 12/12 cycle, 51 days of flower. Thanks


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> 51 days since the start of 12/12 cycle, 51 days of flower. Thanks


Ahhh right I was wondering lol. I thought to myself, no way this guys ibld monica Lewinsky this fast


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Ahhh right I was wondering lol. I thought to myself, no way this guys ibld monica Lewinsky this fast


What u think of her? U had any harvest hash ? U fresh freezing any?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m ready to go, gonna start harvesting the red pheno fried ice cream tonight and pink over next few days, I reckon the champagne papi need another 7-10 days ish depending on pheno

Champagne papi


Red pheno
pink pheno

Btw the champagne is a serious yielder, they say the champagne (Jesus og) cut selected for this hybrid was a sativa leaning phenotype which explains the extra flowering time, insane stretch, and heft yield.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 5, 2022)

HARVEST 
​


----------



## trill_Lyfe (Apr 6, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> I’ve got cinnamon rolls (red velvet x runtz ) and red onion (red velvet x gmo) in veg now. Commenting so hopefully I’ll get notifications from this post while in flower and can remember to get some pictures.


any flower pics for this grow super curious on the red onion


----------



## Apalchen (Apr 8, 2022)

trill_Lyfe said:


> any flower pics for this grow super curious on the red onion


I can snap some tomorrow but nothing really interesting going on yet I got a little behind they are only 9 days into flower.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 13, 2022)

Anyone run the Melty Mints, Fried Ice Cream, or Gelly from them? Really wishing I got the packs of Lit from GLO I was supposed to. Ha.


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 13, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Anyone run the Melty Mints, Fried Ice Cream, or Gelly from them? Really wishing I got the packs of Lit from GLO I was supposed to. Ha.



Melty mints good stuff


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 13, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> View attachment 5117814
> Melty mints good stuff


Sweet! Nice job and thanks for sharing! Might have to bite the bullet and pay $150. Hurts after I thought I was getting them already, but looks really nice.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 19, 2022)

I need to figure it out how to find a space for em in this year. 

Im more excited about that icc bx1 freebie, not gonna lie.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> View attachment 5121219
> 
> I need to figure it out how to find a space for em in this year.
> 
> Im more excited about that icc bx1 freebie, not gonna lie.


The crotch rocket will be fire. I'm very interested in the e85. I might still snag a pack of fire crotch(e85 x red velvet), what fuckings tupid strain names lol.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 19, 2022)

@Dividedsky  yeah shit is goofy as fuck with these names nowadays. Thats why Im always like Im growing Y x Z not some dookieZ pookieZ piss poop cakeZ


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> @Dividedsky  yeah shit is goofy as fuck with these names nowadays. Thats why Im always like Im growing Y x Z not some dookieZ pookieZ piss poop cakeZ


ya for sure. The red velvet has been getting pretty popular since grandiflora collabed with cookies and cookies is selling it and posting it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> View attachment 5117814
> Melty mints good stuff


Holy fuck thats an icy donker, how's the nose on that strain? Good work!


----------



## Mike963 (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm currently running washington apple and red velvet pancakes from lit farms. The Washington apple is some fire. I'm still waiting for the velvet pancakes to finish in about a week or two. The Washington apple is very tasty!!


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 21, 2022)

Anybody running cinnamon rolls, firecrotch or flamin cheetoz ? Snagged these up ain't seen too much info, also gotta lit freebie thats interesting it's chauffeur (wedding cake x daily driver) crossed to peanut butter souffle (dosido x lava cake )


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 21, 2022)

Triple oh gee said:


> Anybody running cinnamon rolls, firecrotch or flamin cheetoz ? Snagged these up ain't seen too much info, also gotta lit freebie thats View attachment 5122543interesting it's chauffeur (wedding cake x daily driver) crossed to peanut butter souffle (dosido x lava cake )


A lot of people on Instagram ran Fire Crotch. Definitely looks amazing from what I've seen.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 21, 2022)

Green Refuge said:


> A lot of people on Instagram ran Fire Crotch. Definitely looks amazing from what I've seen.


Ya I've seen a few pics people are liking it suppose to be rock solid dense nugs, but I feel certain breeders will raise the prices on e85 crosses in the future honestly , grandiflora has some flame I'd run any if there gear or there collabs gear


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 23, 2022)

Gonna pop some of these tonight.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Apr 30, 2022)

Monica Lewinsky is really strong, im a Big smoker and this one couch me. And my Friend that doesnt smoke too much get devasted by this one. The terp is cheezy with a hint of lemony and really pungent with a really distinct smell.


----------



## F_T_P! (May 14, 2022)

Cherry Bon Bons


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 14, 2022)

Ice cream sundae events in the past 3 days. (After spending the night in a prescription bottle with tap water) 
She initially pushed so hard that the entire taproot was above the soil. Buried her.. next morning.. she was already out & looking great. Journal will be typed up one of these days.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (May 22, 2022)

I’m tuned in...I have 2 cinnamon rollz and 2 south beach(ocean beachXred velvet) a week in veg now. Got mic drop(e85Xa&b’s) and red velvet cheesecake but ima wait to pop those


----------



## Mr.Grits (Jun 28, 2022)

I got these seeds 3-4 years ago and planted 1 upside down cake#4 outside . The plant is in veg and in a 2.5 gallon container, it is super smelly. Anyone here ran this one?


----------



## Mr.Grits (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Mr.Grits (Jun 28, 2022)

Anyone?


----------



## Northeastern (Jul 2, 2022)

apple banana gelato day 36. She smells like sour apple gas. She was vigorous and perfect short and bushy structure. I think this is a green pheno also.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 18, 2022)

Chester Cheetah (Cheetah Piss x Red Velvet) day 52. Smell like gummies lemony cream and cake. She have a strong smell.

Melty mints left. Chester cheetah right

Melty Mints (ICE Cream Mints x Gelato 41) day 52. Smell like a pungent cheese cake, minty, the smell is really strong an distinct.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 22, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4865208


....Sweet Baby Jesus


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 23, 2022)

Chester Cheetah day 57


----------



## canibus447 (Aug 1, 2022)

*Animal Mints x Runts*

View attachment Animal Mints x Runts #1 26-5.jpg


----------



## Beehydro (Aug 2, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Anyone run Project 007? I got an awesome cut with just a few weeks left to go. I was sleeping on this and not expecting much but she appears to be a real winner.


Straight Fire


----------



## Justhadaquestion (Aug 10, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Chester Cheetah day 57
> View attachment 5168327View attachment 5168328View attachment 5168329


Very nice looking, can I ask some info about the melty mints ? Any foto or smoke test ?

And also, did you had the freebie pack of jealous cheesecake? 
Which is jealousy x cherry cheesecake if I remember well.

If so, any foto too ?

Thanks and have a nice day


----------



## RSTXVIII (Aug 10, 2022)

Justhadaquestion said:


> Very nice looking, can I ask some info about the melty mints ? Any foto or smoke test ?
> 
> And also, did you had the freebie pack of jealous cheesecake?
> Which is jealousy x cherry cheesecake if I remember well.
> ...


thanks. Melty mints have a good earthy creamy cheezy terp. Hard to explain, the high is strong and couchlocking. And for freebie i got pancake x red velvet and ocean beach x red velvet, not run yet.


----------



## Justhadaquestion (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks for the quick reply, sound delicious and super potent and I think ive find a member who have grown the jealous cheesecake, I'll try to send him a message


----------



## Justhadaquestion (Aug 10, 2022)

Green Refuge said:


> Not even the main cola. Took a quick pic of Jealous Cheesecake.


Look fairly yieldy, can you tell me more about it, smell, taste ? Stability? or have a dry flower shot to share? Thanks for your time


----------



## FrostyTops (Sep 8, 2022)

Bout to LIT this page up
FIRE CROTCH 
Day 67 ready for harvest
Pheno #1


Pheno #2


----------



## FrostyTops (Sep 8, 2022)

FLAMING CHEETOS
Day 67
Pheno 1


Pheno #2


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 9, 2022)

FrostyTops said:


> FLAMING CHEETOS
> Day 67
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 5194934View attachment 5194935View attachment 5194936View attachment 5194938
> ...


Wowzer , Heck of a nice run buddy , lit definitely has some winners in these packs


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 22, 2022)

so there’s a gelato 41 s1 now from the lit. I can’t not get it lol, gelato 41 is my all time favourite.

has anyone got any experience of growing a gelato 41 s1 before? If so what sort of variation did you get? any info about it?


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 22, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> so there’s a gelato 41 s1 now from the lit. I can’t not get it lol, gelato 41 is my all time favourite.
> 
> has anyone got any experience of growing a gelato 41 s1 before? If so what sort of variation did you get? any info about it?


I got these probably 6 months ago haven't ran them


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 23, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I got these probably 6 months ago haven't ran them
> 
> View attachment 5201757


That’s strange, cos that isn’t a bx1 lol it’s an s1, surely they’re the same seeds im after. What are you hoping to find in there? Probs the same as me lol.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 23, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> That’s strange, cos that isn’t a bx1 lol it’s an s1, surely they’re the same seeds im after. What are you hoping to find in there? Probs the same as me lol.


From what I was able to look up at the time it's a mislabel, it's actually gelato 41 x jealousy which makes sense as that would be a bx1 and they were avail in both reg and fem.

I got them from Brotanical Here


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 23, 2022)

Ya lit had storied one of my pics and we chatted a couple times and I asked him about this and it was exactly like MO says it


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

Lit Farms has released both the Gelato 41 BX1 and the Gelato 41 S1

I have asked them several times what their S1 is based off and they ignore the question.

The S1 was just recently released with their latest round of temptation x's. The BX1 was a freebie they gave with a previous drop I believe back when they did double scoop, bubba gump and the other x's with gelato 41 in it

and yes, the bx1 is Gelato 41 x Jealousy


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 23, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> Lit Farms has released both the Gelato 41 BX1 and the Gelato 41 S1
> 
> I have asked them several times what their S1 is based off and they ignore the question.
> 
> ...


It's the g41 cut reversed and self pollinated

Gelato 41 x gelato 41


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> It's the g41 cut reversed and self pollinated
> 
> Gelato 41 x gelato 41


Lol, yea but is it their bx1 selfed or their gelato 41 cut selfed, that’s my question.. I also find it odd they don’t even reply to the question


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 23, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> Lol, yea but is it their bx1 selfed or their gelato 41 cut selfed, that’s my question.. I also find it odd they don’t even reply to the question


I would imagine it’s their 41 selfed cos they wud have males off the bx that they cud use rather than self the bx if that makes sense. Not 100 tho, I’m somewhat a newbie when it comes to genetics


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 23, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Ya lit had storied one of my pics and we chatted a couple times and I asked him about this and it was exactly like MO says it


I sent them a pic of my selections from the champagne papi and the fried ice cream then had to delete them when I realised my personal ig name was visible hahah


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I would imagine it’s their 41 selfed cos they wud have males off the bx that they cud use rather than self the bx if that makes sense. Not 100 tho, I’m somewhat a newbie when it comes to genetics


Agreed, but then i wonder did they hunt through their bx1 seeds for a keeper before selfing to make the s1 or just selfed one, if they hunted do they have info/pics of the cut used.. I guess Id like to know more than they’re saying about it.. I have a bx1 pack and was trying to find out if their s1 was different enough from what ppl were finding in the bx1 to warrant getting a pack or similar to the bx1 and only made sense if I wanted fems


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 23, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> Lol, yea but is it their bx1 selfed or their gelato 41 cut selfed, that’s my question.. I also find it odd they don’t even reply to the question


lol my bad and fair question. I didn't ask about this particular pack so I'm guessing but If they found something worth reversing out of their bx they would have probably named it. I could be wrong but doing a g41 bx s1 and having it labeled as g41 s1 is more than a mislabel and would be terrible business for lit. Just my guess but if they put in the work to find a selection having it listed as gelato 41 s1 would probably be a mistake they would fix asap


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 23, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> Agreed, but then i wonder did they hunt through their bx1 seeds for a keeper before selfing to make the s1 or just selfed one, if they hunted do they have info/pics of the cut used.. I guess Id like to know more than they’re saying about it.. I have a bx1 pack and was trying to find out if their s1 was different enough from what ppl were finding in the bx1 to warrant getting a pack or similar to the bx1 and only made sense if I wanted fems


How are the bx1 hunts going that you've seen? Debating popping a few but I haven't heard or seen much on them.


----------



## TrueGritSeeds (Sep 24, 2022)

Temptation


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> How are the bx1 hunts going that you've seen? Debating popping a few but I haven't heard or seen much on them.


I haven’t seen anyone running them and I won’t have room to run mine until next year


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 2, 2022)

Grandiflora grandi guava day 15 of flower...these girls are going to throw some nice yields...already smells absolutely dank


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 2, 2022)

Giving this lady another couple weeks before chopping. 
Started her inside in June & tossed her out mid July. 
She’s been living off of 2tsp/pg of GH maxibloom every 3rd watering. 
Tap water - no calmag


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 4, 2022)

I'll try soon


----------



## DrHill (Oct 7, 2022)

ApacheBone said:


> I want to get fire crotch but I’m hesitant to get them from treestar.


 What’s wrong with treestar?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 7, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> I'll try soon
> View attachment 5207741


My $$$ is on that Motorboat to just kill it. That project 4516 is legit.


----------



## F_T_P! (Oct 7, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> My $$$ is on that Motor boat to just kill it. That project 4516 is legit.


All the 4516 crosses I ran are fire, found 3 keepers in 3 different packs and the nonkeepers were still topshelf smoke. Cherry Bon Bon, fire. Koolwhip, fire. Purple Doses, fire. Still have a 4516 x Gary Payton pack to pop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 7, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> All the 4516 crosses I ran are fire, found 3 keepers in 3 different packs and the nonkeepers were still topshelf smoke. Cherry Bon Bon, fire. Koolwhip, fire. Purple Doses, fire. Still have a 4516 x Gary Payton pack to pop.


My boy ran kool whip and hamburger buns and both threw fire phenos, especially the project leaners. His kool whip is phenomenal. He's actually giving be a pack of his lit nutcracker( dosidos x project 4516) to run- I think this strain will be a heater, lit/grandflora's cut of dosidos is a banger , think it's the norcal dosi cut


----------



## howchill (Oct 8, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> All the 4516 crosses I ran are fire, found 3 keepers in 3 different packs and the nonkeepers were still topshelf smoke. Cherry Bon Bon, fire. Koolwhip, fire. Purple Doses, fire. Still have a 4516 x Gary Payton pack to pop.


Been searching for Cherry pon


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 8, 2022)

This Ice cream sundae (Sundae Driver *jack herer cup winner* x Project 4526 *Grandiflora cut) 
Has seen her last moon. She can probably go a couple more days, but I have a busy schedule on the horizon. She’s been a great gal. Not a heavy feeder at all.
She looks like she does because she was started inside & neglected. Only topped once.

If you notice on the table the temp is ridiculously high. She along with a couple of other strains I’ve had out there have all strived with no hiccups at all. I’m completely shocked.. mostly because this was my first grow outdoors. I expected much more complications.


----------



## F_T_P! (Oct 8, 2022)

howchill said:


> Been searching for Cherry pon


Grabbed them when they first dropped, it is some bomb ass smoke. One of my first to run out, the high got me everytime along with the cherry terps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2022)

Grandi guava looking great at about day 25 of flower


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 12, 2022)

Heritage seedbank is legit right? Reason I ask is the site has the best inventory of lit farms online, huge stock. I'd like to grab some more lit packs..their jealousy, project, and coca pebblez stains and various crosses make my mouth water but some are too pricey, going for like $250/pack. I almost ran lit's crepes this round but ran exotic monkey berries instead. Hard paying $250-300 a packs when you can get similar fire strains from raw and even exotic for like $100 a pack.


----------



## MOMedical (Oct 12, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Heritage seedbank is legit right? Reason I ask is the site has the best inventory of lit farms online, huge stock. I'd like to grab some more lit packs..their jealousy, project, and coca pebblez stains and various crosses make my mouth water but some are too pricey, going for like $250/pack. I almost ran lit's crepes this round but ran exotic monkey berries instead. Hard paying $250-300 a packs when you can get similar fire strains from raw and even exotic for like $100 a pack.


Yep Heritage is legit and great. I always went to them for that reason and used to be able to cop some more rare packs for great deals when discount season roles around. Crepes is a banger btw so many fire finds in that one all over the place and I loved mine.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 12, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yep Heritage is legit and great. I always went to them for that reason and used to be able to cop some more rare packs for great deals when discount season roles around. Crepes is a banger btw so many fire finds in that one all over the place and I loved mine.


Good to know...ya heritage lit stock is amazing like they have a few strains that you absolutely cant get anywhere else. Prices on some of the packs are a lil steep but is what it is. One lit strain the Ive seen is an absolute heater is frozen white runtz...shit was straight fuego


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 12, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> Agreed, but then i wonder did they hunt through their bx1 seeds for a keeper before selfing to make the s1 or just selfed one, if they hunted do they have info/pics of the cut used.. I guess Id like to know more than they’re saying about it.. I have a bx1 pack and was trying to find out if their s1 was different enough from what ppl were finding in the bx1 to warrant getting a pack or similar to the bx1 and only made sense if I wanted fems


What do you mean hunted their BX for an S1 ? Do you even understand the difference between a BX an a S1 ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 12, 2022)

Forgot to mention I saw some flower of Grandi's doggy bag{project 4516 x zkittlez} last week and holy shit the stuff was insane fire. It looked like the nicest gelato ever seen to date, definitely looked to lean towards the project with some insane terps that seemed gassy but also had some other sorts of great funk going on and bag appeal was off the charts, stuff is getting a bit hyped on the west coast.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 12, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Grandi guava looking great at about day 25 of flower
> View attachment 5211125View attachment 5211126View attachment 5211127View attachment 5211142


Woot looking good bud !


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Oct 12, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> What do you mean hunted their BX for an S1 ? Do you even understand the difference between a BX an a S1 ?


Lmao ofc what’s so hard to understand about my question?

the question is.. is their s1 from different genetics or just a selfed (fem) version of their bx1 the previously released.

in other words.. is there any point getting the s1 if I already have the bx1 as in did they grow out a bunch of the bx1’s they produced, pick the best pheno and self it for the s1 and I should get a better expression without hunting as much or is their s1 unrelated to the bx1 besides being the same strain

I am mostly interested bcs lit won’t answer this themselves when I asked them on several diff platforms.. Imo if they just selfed their bx1 (gelato 41 x jealousy) to make the s1 we should know as to me that is not the same as a gelato 41 s1


----------



## MOMedical (Oct 12, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Good to know...ya heritage lit stock is amazing like they have a few strains that you absolutely cant get anywhere else. Prices on some of the packs are a lil steep but is what it is. One lit strain the Ive seen is an absolute heater is frozen white runtz...shit was straight fuego


Sudz (Soap x Runtz) from $300 -> $145 that's a steal I used to see those going for $500+.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 12, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> Lmao ofc what’s so hard to understand about my question?
> 
> the question is.. is their s1 from different genetics or just a selfed (fem) version of their bx1 the previously released.
> 
> ...


I get what you were trying to say dude.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

Grandi guava at day 30-


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Oct 16, 2022)

Nice…look likes it’s gonna be a winner


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Oct 16, 2022)

Ready2Inhale said:


> I’m tuned in...I have 2 cinnamon rollz and 2 south beach(ocean beachXred velvet) a week in veg now. Got mic drop(e85Xa&b’s) and red velvet cheesecake but ima wait to pop those


Pancakes pheno of cinnamon roll


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Oct 17, 2022)

Same one…

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nTqgHh


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2022)

Just a heads up Lit Farms is giving away a free packs of seeds if you join their discord. They'll email you a link . Lit has their own site now for seeds litfarms.com you can sign up thru there.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 19, 2022)

Heres the link









Discord Seed Giveaway ‣ Lost In Translation


To get your free seeds code via email, please confirm your information below. This will also register you as a subscriber with our free newsletter, where we periodically will send exclusive deals. The seed giveaway has been paused for now.




litfarms.com


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Heres the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya buddy did you already put in your order? You just have to pay shipping. Get your random bag on! lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> ya buddy did you already put in your order? You just have to pay shipping. Get your random bag on! lol


Not yet

can your pick the strain or is it random?


edit: nevermind I see that its random

just put my order in


----------



## boundybounderson (Oct 19, 2022)

The initial IG made it sound like it was a specific strain.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 19, 2022)

Hell yeah grabbed mine too! Thanks @Dividedsky for the info


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Just a heads up Lit Farms is giving away a free packs of seeds if you join their discord. They'll email you a link . Lit has their own site now for seeds litfarms.com you can sign up thru there.


That's awesome, thank you, and you can even choose first class cheap shipping if you want.


----------



## Satch12 (Oct 19, 2022)

Good looks thanks for the heads up!


----------



## higher self (Oct 19, 2022)

My 1st LIT pack for 65 cents!! Thanks @Dividedsky


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2022)

No worries all, figured I'd share the love. Lits gear is fuego, I'm about to pop my pack of crepes and some kool whip. My buddy also bought me a pack of grandiflora doggystyle to run.


----------



## SFGiantt (Oct 19, 2022)

Got a free hat and a free pack of seeds, life is good! Good looking out @Dividedsky!


----------



## F_T_P! (Oct 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> No worries all, figured I'd share the love. Lits gear is fuego, I'm about to pop my pack of crepes and some kool whip. My buddy also bought me a pack of grandiflora doggystyle to run.


That Kool whip is fire asf, all 12 popped and were delicious. My keeper is a real standout from the rest but all were dank. Glad I made that purchase when they dropped even though the price was a little steep, worth every penny.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 20, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Got a free hat and a free pack of seeds, life is good! Good looking out @Dividedsky!


How did you get the free hat? I want to rock one of those...


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 20, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> That Kool whip is fire asf, all 12 popped and were delicious. My keeper is a real standout from the rest but all were dank. Glad I made that purchase when they dropped even though the price was a little steep, worth every penny.


That's good to know and what I hear...its throws some fire and similar phenos. My buddy who ran it had a hard time picking is keeper, he found one the slightly better than all. 

It's always a good idea to pick your keeper from how it's clone grew, not the seed plant. I've found that the seed plant sometimes is not an exact representation of how its cut is going to grow...Seed plants can look beautiful and have great vigor then when you run it's cut it is just not as great and vice versa the other way- seed plant is not great, yet its clone shines.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> How did you get the free hat? I want to rock one of those...


they email you 2 codes

1 for the seeds and 1 for the hat


----------



## F_T_P! (Oct 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> That's good to know and what I hear...its throws some fire and similar phenos. My buddy who ran it had a hard time picking is keeper, he found one the slightly better than all.
> 
> It's always a good idea to pick your keeper from how it's clone grew, not the seed plant. I've found that the seed plant sometimes is not an exact representation of how its cut is going to grow...Seed plants can look beautiful and have great vigor then when you run it's cut it is just not as great and vice versa the other way- seed plant is not great, yet its clone shines.


I hear that but in practice my clone from seed plants have been the same. Never had one get better or worse, this one is growing just as good as its mom. About to flip so we will see how she stacks up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 20, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> I hear that but in practice my clone from seed plants have been the same. Never had one get better or worse, this one is growing just as good as its mom. About to flip so we will see how she stacks up.


Yes usually they are but I have found variation in vigor...usually seed plant would be super fast and it clone not so much. Again this is just once in a while and I make my pics for keepers from how the seed plants turn out.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Oct 21, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> they email you 2 codes
> 
> 1 for the seeds and 1 for the hat


Good lookin man! Got my free pack coming, not everyday you can get a $190 pack for $11 shipping lol....in the notes section I put a list of my wanted strains, but thanked them for whatever they decide to send


----------



## SFGiantt (Oct 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> How did you get the free hat? I want to rock one of those...


Here's the code they gave me. Not sure it will work twice but u can give it a try!


----------



## Norml56 (Oct 21, 2022)

Just snagged my free hat as well. I'm curious about what strain they will send. I haven't grown anything by LIT yet.


----------



## boundybounderson (Oct 21, 2022)

Maybe I was misreading the initial post but I'm pretty sure the strain is (E85 x Runtz) x Lemon Cherry Gelato x Doggy Bag (?)... something like that. The post is deleted now.



GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Good lookin man! Got my free pack coming, not everyday you can get a $190 pack for $11 shipping lol....in the notes section I put a list of my wanted strains, but thanked them for whatever they decide to send


You got shipping confirmation?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 21, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Here's the code they gave me. Not sure it will work twice but u can give it a try!


You cant do that, thats your own personal code.,..its not going to let someone use the same code twice


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Oct 21, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> Maybe I was misreading the initial post but I'm pretty sure the strain is (E85 x Runtz) x Lemon Cherry Gelato x Doggy Bag (?)... something like that. The post is deleted now.
> 
> 
> 
> You got shipping confirmation?


I got a emailed receipt and an order received confirmation, no shipping info yet, but they can take their sweet ass time for $11 lmao


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 23, 2022)

Grandi guava smells like what I can only describe as rotting lake weeds and fuel...just nasty funk coming off these girls


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 27, 2022)

Rainbow belts cross is up


----------



## bigseandd (Oct 27, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Rainbow belts cross is up


I grabbed one of those and ice cream runts x LCG. How is Rainbow Belts?


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 27, 2022)

Still think about Gelly, Fried Ice Cream, and Melty Mints quite a bit. If they ever have a massive sale, at least 50%, I’ll grab them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2022)

bigseandd said:


> I grabbed one of those and ice cream runts x LCG. How is Rainbow Belts?


Rainbow belts is a z terps extravaganza...really... I've tasted some different phenos grown from seed and from clone and all had some unique and funky zkittlez terps. Only place I thought they lacked somewhat was on bag appeal just thought they'd look a tad bit better for such a hyped strain but archive was breeding these for straight up terps and they are obviously amazing washers so bag appeal is not a huge thing for some. Lit crossing the rainboe belts to the lemon cherry gelato is a great choice and will punch up the bag appeal and overall imagine these having some amazing candy z terps. From some of the new strains I'd say the lemon cherry belts would be my pick the pics of the some of this strains colas looks amazing. Raw genetics also has a killer rainbow belts x


Learning1234 said:


> Still think about Gelly, Fried Ice Cream, and Melty Mints quite a bit. If they ever have a massive sale, at least 50%, I’ll grab them.


Too bad glo isn't still around.. he probably be selling the older stock of lit for like 70 a pack. I bet they'll start dropping thr price of the older stock strains..it seems they produced alot. Check out deeply rooted seedbank, they have a bunch of lit gear for 120 a pack


----------



## MOMedical (Oct 28, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Raw genetics also has a killer rainbow belts x


Still selling the male clone of it too.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 28, 2022)

bigseandd said:


> I grabbed one of those and ice cream runts x LCG. How is Rainbow Belts?


Idk will let you know when I got room for Rainbowcake or moonboows 112ix that are closer.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2022)

1 of 4 grave stacked real nice...looking icy and thick at around day 45. All 4 of them looking exactly like this..super happy eith this strain.


----------



## boundybounderson (Oct 31, 2022)

Got my free pack: Runtz x Grandi Candy. I ain't mad.


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 3, 2022)

Says delivered! I’ll see what free pack I received after work. Even if they sent me a hat instead I would still be stoked. Lol


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 3, 2022)

The giveaway pack is runtz x grandi candi and the free pack with purchase is apples and bananas x grandi candi


----------



## higher self (Nov 3, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> Got my free pack: Runtz x Grandi Candy. I ain't mad.


Regs or fems?


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 3, 2022)

higher self said:


> Regs or fems?


The grandi candi are regs. usually I've gotten fem freebies with fem purchases from LIT but not this time.


----------



## higher self (Nov 3, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> The grandi candi are regs. usually I've gotten fem freebies with fem purchases from LIT but not this time.


That's cool with me all the Runtz crosses I have are fems, wouldn't mind some regs


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 4, 2022)

My pack has E85 x runtz x grandi candi. But the E85 is crossed out.


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 4, 2022)

They all do the e85 is in the grandi candi. For as much as they charge for the packs they give no cares about their labels lol


----------



## boundybounderson (Nov 4, 2022)

In this case, they charged Free .99.


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 4, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> In this case, they charged Free .99.


The freebies that came with the purchases are scratched off also but their regular $200+ packs have had errors/misprints/double labels also. I guess my point is they treat the label on the free pack like they treat the label on $200+ pack. Stickers are cheap and having printed plenty of this shit you usually check them for errors before printing


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> They all do the e85 is in the grandi candi. For as much as they charge for the packs they give no cares about their labels lol


E-85 I'm guessing was never released as an s1..I saw it cut pop up on strainly briefly but I doubt it was legit..this is one I really want in my garden...wedding cake x project 4516 is some heat.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2022)

So I'd say this is pretty much grandiflora/lit farms thread....anyways my buddy just handed me these to run...project 4516 x zkitttlez. Super stoked to run these.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 12, 2022)

Sorry got a new phone-the samsung galaxy a53 and the camera sucks...should've stuck with the regular flagship galaxy S models I usually get...my s21 blew this camera away probably going to return this phone and get a a S22...anyways here my grandi guava at around day 56. They're just huge colas now, frosted out and reek.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 13, 2022)

look


Dividedsky said:


> Sorry got a new phone-the samsung galaxy a53 and the camera sucks...should've stuck with the regular flagship galaxy S models I usually get...my s21 blew this camera away probably going to return this phone and get a a S22...anyways here my grandi guava at around day 56. They're just huge colas now, frosted out and reek.
> View attachment 5225362View attachment 5225363View attachment 5225364View attachment 5225368


looking dank homie


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 13, 2022)

Norml56 said:


> Just snagged my free hat as well. I'm curious about what strain they will send. I haven't grown anything by LIT yet.


do they send a free pack with the hat? Or the free pack something separate. I got the email with the code for the hat but didn’t see anything about a free pack


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 14, 2022)

Midwest_Gas said:


> do they send a free pack with the hat? Or the free pack something separate. I got the email with the code for the hat but didn’t see anything about a free pack


Its 2 separate codes

I never used the hat code

used the free pack code but still haven’t gotten it yet


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 14, 2022)

Damn, I wish I checked on this thread earlier, I missed out on the free seed drop


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 14, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Damn, I wish I checked on this thread earlier, I missed out on the free seed drop


If you join their discord they said they'll do another right after Thanksgiving.





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg









Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.com


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 14, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> If you join their discord they said they'll do another right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Its 2 separate codes
> 
> I never used the hat code
> 
> used the free pack code but still haven’t gotten it yet


The hat is actually dope, I rock baseball hats all the time-backwards and frontwards.... the white lit hat I got looks great on backwards. I now have a lit farms hat and dungeon vault genetics hat, lol. I always wore baseball hats growing up...something all of us hockey players did, I actually just realized alot of my buddies that play hockey still wear hats in their mid to late 30s as do I.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 14, 2022)

Picked up a clone of dia de los muertos. Anyone have experience with it? The outdoor pics I got of this plant were beautiful


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> The hat is actually dope, I rock baseball hats all the time-backwards and frontwards.... the white lit hat I got looks great on backwards. I now have a lit farms hat and dungeon vault genetics hat, lol. I always wore baseball hats growing up...something all of us hockey players did, I actually just realized alot of my buddies that play hockey still wear hats in their mid to late 30s as do I.


I played right wing for 6 years. 6th grade to senior year. That's what happens growing up in Alberta during the Gretzky/Messier era!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> The hat is actually dope, I rock baseball hats all the time-backwards and frontwards.... the white lit hat I got looks great on backwards. I now have a lit farms hat and dungeon vault genetics hat, lol. I always wore baseball hats growing up...something all of us hockey players did, I actually just realized alot of my buddies that play hockey still wear hats in their mid to late 30s as do I.


I've played hockey my whole life practically and wear hats whenever I can lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 14, 2022)

Wish I would of got a hat too  kidding not kidding lol I just got my free seed pack though! Super grateful and thankful.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> I played right wing for 6 years. 6th grade to senior year. That's what happens growing up in Alberta during the Gretzky/Messier era!


Nice dood...I come from a big hockey fam. My older brother played for the best high-school hockey team in the USA in the mid 90s as well as my little bro in the mid 2000s...Mount Saint Charles, he had Brain Berard on defense and Brain Boucher as goalie for years. My older bro went on to play D1 college at Brown University, semi pro in US and pro in Sweden. Lil bro played for Mount also in HS both were captains by senior year and he played D2 college hockey. I played high-school hockey and metro leagues. Cool fact my when my lil bro played at Mount he beat Sidney Crosby's HS team in a tournament in I think it was Minnesota in 2005


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 15, 2022)

Got my hat today! I like the design, unfortunately I think they sent me the kids size so no way it will fit me. That's ok my 5 year old had already claimed it and will be rocking it to kindergarten today!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 16, 2022)

Few pics of my grandi guava chopped at about 61 days...taken the rest down in 2 days or so


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Few pics of my grandi guava chopped at about 61 days...taken the rest down in 2 days or so
> View attachment 5227124View attachment 5227125View attachment 5227126


 That from Boston clones ?


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 17, 2022)

Good Morning gang who is in on today's drop? @Dividedsky you grabbing anything homie?

They posted pics of each in their discord, FYI. Not sure about IG


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> That from Boston clones ?


Ya..


thctimmy said:


> Good Morning gang who is in on today's drop? @Dividedsky you grabbing anything homie?
> 
> They posted pics of each in their discord, FYI. Not sure about IG


Nah I don't think so, the lemon cherry gelato didn't peak my interest much...the ones I would get if any would've been he lemon cherry belts and the new drop of gmo x lemon cherry gelato. The chatter going on about lemon cherry gelato being just a renamed runtz cut whichever one kind had me thinking.


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya..
> 
> Nah I don't think so, the lemon cherry gelato didn't peak my interest much...the ones I would get if any would've been he lemon cherry belts and the new drop of gmo x lemon cherry gelato. The chatter going on about lemon cherry gelato being just a renamed runtz cut whichever one kind had me thinking.


Man looks fire I have a long list of there clones he has mentioned that one a few times looks amazing guess I'm have to pick that one up too


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya..
> 
> Nah I don't think so, the lemon cherry gelato didn't peak my interest much...the ones I would get if any would've been he lemon cherry belts and the new drop of gmo x lemon cherry gelato. The chatter going on about lemon cherry gelato being just a renamed runtz cut whichever one kind had me thinking.


Ppl talk all the time man.

Personally, after smoking legit runtz and legit lemon cherry gelato......the lemon cherry is WAY better imo....tastes better, smokes better, and I like the high better.....runtz isn't bad imo, but doesn't live up to the hype it once had either (I feel it's hype has gone WAY down)


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Few pics of my grandi guava chopped at about 61 days...taken the rest down in 2 days or so
> View attachment 5227124View attachment 5227125View attachment 5227126


That looks incredible.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Ppl talk all the time man.
> 
> Personally, after smoking legit runtz and legit lemon cherry gelato......the lemon cherry is WAY better imo....tastes better, smokes better, and I like the high better.....runtz isn't bad imo, but doesn't live up to the hype it once had either (I feel it's hype has gone WAY down)


But there's a bunch of runtz cuts, someone on here said it was pink runtz I believe. I don't know, you never know with these guys nowadays...gnomesayin' haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2022)

Forgot I made this post about lemon cherry gelato back in January...I just searched lemon cherry gelato and it popped up and was like ah nice there's some info...and was ah fuck I wrote this lol...its good lit went a little cheaper with the LCG crosses, otherwise I would just get LCG x's the from RAW if lit did this drop at $200-$250 or some shit.





Lemon Cherry Gelato


Hey all I was wondering if any of you have the inside scoop on this strain? I've seen and smoked some lemon cherry gelato and the stuff was absolutely dank, unbelievably great terps, potency, bag appeal was off the charts> frost rails and purp'd out. Not going to lie looked like a very well done...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 17, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Man looks fire I have a long list of there clones he has mentioned that one a few times looks amazing guess I'm have to pick that one up too




While I was going through discord. I thought this might be helpful to some.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> View attachment 5227511
> 
> While I was going through discord. I thought this might be helpful to some.


I don't know what to think of this...my strains from him came out excellent but this is also why on rollitup I just post the strain and not really where I got these specific cuts... I have mentioned boston clone co but its not like an all the time thing. I want to look into this because he does test his cuts but I know that it is at times not a for sure, bulletproof way to rule put HpLVD and there are more accurate current tests out now...

Honestly you never know and it wouldn't shock me if this is true but I definitely want to further look into it. It does seem the case(HpLVD)with alot these vendors selling the same cuts, especially on strainly- I myself did not notice any HpLVD symptoms and I'd like to think I have a keen eye for it because I grew infected plants a few years ago..also i want to add that some plants won't even show symptoms depending on infection and if person is keeping mother plants.

This whole thing just touches on how clone selling game is just an unchecked unregulated mess. I believe a lot of the clone vendors have sick cuts and it won't show up right away depending on how bad the infection is, what part of plant cut was taken from, and if person is getting cuts from older mother plants. I have to mention that pic is off a discord by a random user and pic of the results does look a bit janky but I know jcdw your a good dude and just trying to pass on info.

In closing..hahaha want to say I got cuts from Boston clone a few months ago when I lost a bunch of veg plants from being sick with covid, i was in a pinch and dude really cane thru for me. I am back to popping seeds though and actually only was going to keep the grandi guava around but I will now for sure get it tested.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 17, 2022)

Grew Georgia runts, loved that grow! Thank you Lost In Translation farms.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 18, 2022)

Oregon Elite has a few Red Velvet crosses in stock for $45 per pack with the 50% off code

code = 2XBLACK


----------



## Dank Budz (Nov 18, 2022)

Anyone else not received their free packs yet? I assume they had a bunch of orders and its taking awhile so I didn't want to email them just yet


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2022)

Just germd' 5 Crepes and all 5 popped. Think I'm also going to run a pack of 8" Bagel(GMO x project 4516) next.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 18, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone else not received their free packs yet? I assume they had a bunch of orders and its taking awhile so I didn't want to email them just yet


I got a email on the 7th saying my order was complete but still haven’t gotten the pack yet


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 18, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I got a email on the 7th saying my order was complete but still haven’t gotten the pack yet


My was similar. Got an email saying the order was complete on Oct. 17th but never received the tracking. I email them a few days ago and got a message late last night. 
"Hello,

Givewaway orders have been shipped. Please be patient

- soup"
So maybe they aren't giving tracking for the seeds?


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Nov 18, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone else not received their free packs yet? I assume they had a bunch of orders and its taking awhile so I didn't want to email them just yet


Check the original email you received from them saying they shipped it and providing you tracking. 

Mine was sent to the wrong person, I didn't notice until I checked tracking and it showed delivered it a different state.

The original email had that customers name and address instead of mine. I contacted them through discord (bcs they didn't answer emails on their site) and they checked it out, confirmed their mistake and told me they reshipped it. 

That was two weeks ago and still no new tracking or email from them. Im calling it a $1 loss..


----------



## itslegalnow (Nov 18, 2022)

Hey all, I’m curious on how’s the free seeds deal work from? I joined LIT discord today. Do i need to do anything else?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2022)

itslegalnow said:


> Hey all, I’m curious on how’s the free seeds deal work from? I joined LIT discord today. Do i need to do anything else?


No that was it- just had to join the discord- but believe the giveaway is a long way over


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 18, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> My was similar. Got an email saying the order was complete on Oct. 17th but never received the tracking. I email them a few days ago and got a message late last night.
> "Hello,
> 
> Givewaway orders have been shipped. Please be patient
> ...


probably taking longer cause I picked the 60 cent shipping 

thats probably why their isn’t any tracking because they didn’t ship it priority


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Nov 18, 2022)

first class would come with tracking also

they are just very very slow at shipping imo, it took them 11 days just to ship


----------



## boundybounderson (Nov 18, 2022)

My .60 freebie pack came weeks ago. I also got an email with someone else's name and address so it's pretty great thinking someone else got an email with mine /s


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 18, 2022)

First class does not include tracking, or at least they aren't providing any. There are people that got the email that their order is complete on November 7th and just received their pack yesterday. So it's hopeful they are still coming. I got my complete notification November 7th but I haven't received anything yet. They talk about it on the general channel in discord.


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 18, 2022)

itslegalnow said:


> Hey all, I’m curious on how’s the free seeds deal work from? I joined LIT discord today. Do i need to do anything else?


Stay joined and you will receive a coupon code right after Thanksgiving for their next free pack giveaway.

Here's the announcement:





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.com


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Nov 18, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> First class does not include tracking, or at least they aren't providing any. There are people that got the email that their order is complete on November 7th and just received their pack yesterday. So it's hopeful they are still coming. I got my complete notification November 7th but I haven't received anything yet. They talk about it on the general channel in discord.


I ship 3-500 first class packages a day in my day job. Yes it has tracking, otherwise they would just be shipping them as letter mail and saving a buck.

My seed order from lit was shipped first class and came with tracking.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 18, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone else not received their free packs yet? I assume they had a bunch of orders and its taking awhile so I didn't want to email them just yet


Still waiting on mine


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 18, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> I ship 3-500 first class packages a day in my day job. Yes it has tracking, otherwise they would just be shipping them as letter mail and saving a buck.
> 
> My seed order from lit was shipped first class and came with tracking.


Did you have to request the tracking? My email didn't include any. I just paid the 65 cents. Is that what yours was too? From what I've read a USPS first class letter does not include tracking but packages do. Maybe you paid for the priority?


https://faq.usps.com/s/article/What-are-the-Types-of-First-Class-Mail#other_extra


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Nov 18, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Did you have to request the tracking? My email didn't include any. I just paid the 65 cents. Is that what yours was too? From what I've read a USPS first class letter does not include tracking but packages do. Maybe you paid for the priority?
> 
> 
> https://faq.usps.com/s/article/What-are-the-Types-of-First-Class-Mail#other_extra


The seeds are shipped as First Class package not letter afaik. 
No I did not request tracking nor did I pay for priority. 
The email with tracking comes from Ray Schiavone email not lit/lost in translation for whatever reason, in case you want to search your emails/spam.
My email came with the wrong info though so I never received it and had to speak to them on their discord.. Maybe this is why I received the info, I really don't know
They have not provided tracking for the reship, two weeks later I asked for an update on the reship and they said; "Hey man yes, we delivered your giveaway...the shipping is taking a bit longer than expected. People are still getting their giveaways, and we shipped 2 weeks ago. hang in there!"
Which conflicts itself "yes, we delivered your giveaway" then "the shipping is taking a bit longer than expected. People are still getting their giveaways, and we shipped 2 weeks ago. hang in there!"

Which is it? Delivered or still in transit lol.. Then he proceeded to go b*tch about people hitting him up about orders in general chat, I wonder why that would be.. I messaged twice sing 10/31 when I ordered.

Clearly they are struggling to fulfill their own orders and get things done right at the moment.

All I can say is cross your fingers and don't be surprised if your order was shipped to the wrong person and/or if your name and address were emailed to some other buyer from their site.

I will not be ordering anything from them directly in the near future, they just look at their customers as a hassle based on my experience and don't offer great support.


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 18, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't know what to think of this...my strains from him came out excellent but this is also why on rollitup I just post the strain and not really where I got these specific cuts... I have mentioned boston clone co but its not like an all the time thing. I want to look into this because he does test his cuts but I know that it is at times not a for sure, bulletproof way to rule put HpLVD and there are more accurate current tests out now...
> 
> Honestly you never know and it wouldn't shock me if this is true but I definitely want to further look into it. It does seem the case(HpLVD)with alot these vendors selling the same cuts, especially on strainly- I myself did not notice any HpLVD symptoms and I'd like to think I have a keen eye for it because I grew infected plants a few years ago..also i want to add that some plants won't even show symptoms depending on infection and if person is keeping mother plants.
> 
> ...


Might just be a Boston Clone hater on there I just got alot of there clones tested and everyone came back clean but my rs11 didn't come from them it came straght from the drop thought that is where he got his cut ..there was also people saying when it got dropped it was dirty but apparently that's not the case eather but like I said I can't say forsure about there rs11 cause I didn't get mine there tho


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Might just be a Boston Clone hater on there I just got alot of there clones tested and everyone came back clean but my rs11 didn't come from them it came straght from the drop thought that is where he got his cut ..there was also people saying when it got dropped it was dirty but apparently that's not the case eather but like I said I can't say forsure about there rs11 cause I didn't get mine there tho


Ya that's what I thought as well, not trying dragged into all this drama...my cuts from Boston clone came out top notch- here a cola from grandi guava....this does NOT look like HpLVD bud to me... the terps are insane on this


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 18, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that's what I thought as well, not trying dragged into all this drama...my ahit from Boston clone came out top notch- here a cola from grandi guava....that does NOT look like HpLVD bud to me... the terps are insane on this
> View attachment 5227845


Ya I know what you mean I don't do all the drama eather and that looks fire I'm grab that cut up next .. I honestly was about to shit waiting for test results I got a long list of moms got 10 more test going out tomorrow and 2 of them are from Boston clones sofar 9 clean and 0 dirty from them sofar


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 18, 2022)

Mine just showed up today!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Mine just showed up today!


Ya buddy! Runtz x?


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 18, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya buddy! Runtz x?


Yup
Grand Prix
(Runtz x e85) X Grandi Candy

I believe that's the same as everyone else?


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 18, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> First class does not include tracking, or at least they aren't providing any. There are people that got the email that their order is complete on November 7th and just received their pack yesterday. So it's hopeful they are still coming. I got my complete notification November 7th but I haven't received anything yet. They talk about it on the general channel in discord.


Mine just arrived today. Thanks Lit!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Yup
> Grand Prix
> (Runtz x e85) X Grandi Candy
> 
> I believe that's the same as everyone else?


Ya that's what I got


----------



## Jayehen (Nov 19, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> In this case, they charged Free .99.


Free .99 aalr


SFGiantt said:


> Got my hat today! I like the design, unfortunately I think they sent me the kids size so no way it will fit me. That's ok my 5 year old had already claimed it and will be rocking it to kindergarten today!


ive want to have my 6yo rock my LIT hat but I’m too chicken shit and afraid of judgement


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2022)

Lits doing another discord seed giveaway


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 19, 2022)

got my free pack in the mail today


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 19, 2022)

Jayehen said:


> Free .99 aalr
> 
> 
> ive want to have my 6yo rock my LIT hat but I’m too chicken shit and afraid of judgement


I feel ya man. I look like a straight mendocino dirt bag so they are already judging me anyways. Plus their mom is the Senior Vice president of purchasing for Grow Generation so they are always sporting hydro swag.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Nov 19, 2022)

this is my south beach(red velvet x ocean beach) outdoors at like 85 days


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Nov 19, 2022)

grew 4 plants, 2 of them looked like this which I think is red velvet leaners and the other two didn’t really look like ocean beach but it was acceptable because they were all gassy and really smelled like red velvet gas! I won’t use grow bags outdoors again it cut my yield significantly!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2022)

So I'm going to be popping some 8" bagel beans soon from lit- lookimg foward to this one....

I have lit farms 5 crepes seeds that I popped and I'm a lil worried about running them seeing that I've heard that the pancakes(lpc75 x kushmints11) is super prone to hermies. Dude I talked to said he got 4 herms out of I think 10 plants. Going to have to keep a close eye on these ones


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> So I'm going to be popping some 8" bagel beans soon from lit- lookimg foward to this one....
> 
> I have lit farms 5 crepes seeds that I popped and I'm a lil worried about running them seeing that I've heard that the pancakes(lpc75 x kushmints11) is super prone to hermies. Dude I talked to said he got 4 herms out of I think 10 plants. Going to have to keep a close eye on these ones


We talking full blown herms or a few sacs on lowers?


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 20, 2022)

Anyone got any information on the pink lemonade? Lemon tree x red velvet. I searched and can’t find much but I’ve smoked lemon tree before and loved it. Also there’s conflicting information about the red velvet is it lemon cherry gelato x pina acai? The pictures of red velvet look great just wasn’t sure on the lineage.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 20, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone got any information on the pink lemonade? Lemon tree x red velvet. I searched and can’t find much but I’ve smoked lemon tree before and loved it. Also there’s conflicting information about the red velvet is it lemon cherry gelato x pina acai? The pictures of red velvet look great just wasn’t sure on the lineage.


Idk but I ordered the Pink Lemonade the other day and im gonna run it soon

I read the same thing about the Red Velvet as far as the lineage

it’s supposed to be a slightly sativa leaning cut

thinking about getting Washington Apples too


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 20, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Idk but I ordered the Pink Lemonade the other day and im gonna run it soon
> 
> I read the same thing about the Red Velvet as far as the lineage
> 
> ...


Yeah 45$ packs on Oregon elite are a pretty good deal. Wanting something lemon in my rotation probably will get the pink lemonade. Also were these regular or fem seeds? Oregon elite doesn’t specify which or pack size.


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 20, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah 45$ packs on Oregon elite are a pretty good deal. Wanting something lemon in my rotation probably will get the pink lemonade. Also were these regular or fem seeds? Oregon elite doesn’t specify which or pack size.


Red velvet was a fem release


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> We talking full blown herms or a few sacs on lowers?


I believe bad on lowers I'll ask again, all I know is that pancakes(London pound cake75 x kushmints 11) is notorious for throwing herms, in house released some pancakes crosses and there were a bunch of herm reports...the inhouse pancakes crosses were an utter failure, people had full packs herm on them of the ihg loud cake and the other pancakes x's were pretty bad


----------



## toomp (Nov 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't know what to think of this...my strains from him came out excellent but this is also why on rollitup I just post the strain and not really where I got these specific cuts... I have mentioned boston clone co but its not like an all the time thing. I want to look into this because he does test his cuts but I know that it is at times not a for sure, bulletproof way to rule put HpLVD and there are more accurate current tests out now...
> 
> Honestly you never know and it wouldn't shock me if this is true but I definitely want to further look into it. It does seem the case(HpLVD)with alot these vendors selling the same cuts, especially on strainly- I myself did not notice any HpLVD symptoms and I'd like to think I have a keen eye for it because I grew infected plants a few years ago..also i want to add that some plants won't even show symptoms depending on infection and if person is keeping mother plants.
> 
> ...


have you seen anyone have the disease from seeds from any vendor?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2022)

toomp said:


> have you seen anyone have the disease from seeds from any vendor?


Disease from seeds from any vendor?? Not sure what you mean...if you grow from seeds very good chance your not going to get HpLVD. Buying seeds from seed banks your chances of getting HpLVD from growing seeds from most breeders is very low, they don't even have definite number on the %s yet. There has been talk of seedjunky breeding with HpLVD cuts and the viroid get passed down sometimes to the seed packs getting sold. Still though don't really know how likely this would be and it's hard to trust anyone word especially if they have skin in the game.

Any clone vendor you see selling cuts did not get that clone from seeds they ran, most vendors buy the cuts they are selling from dispensaries in Cali on sales like adoption days or they buy cuts from other clone sellers. That's why HpLVD is so prevalent these days- never before has there so been so much buying and trading of clones...alot of these people selling clones are in it for the $, some don't even grow bud, they just literally grow vegging plants to take clones to sell. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## toomp (Nov 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Disease from seeds from any vendor?? Not sure what you mean...if you grow from seeds very good chance your not going to get HpLVD. Buying seeds from seed banks your chances of getting HpLVD from growing seeds from most breeders is very low, they don't even have definite number on the %s yet. There has been talk of seedjunky breeding with HpLVD cuts and the viroid get passed down sometimes to the seed packs getting sold. Still though don't really know how likely this would be and it's hard to trust anyone word especially if they have skin in the game.
> 
> Any clone vendor you see selling cuts did not get that clone from seeds they ran, most vendors buy the cuts they are selling from dispensaries in Cali on sales like adoption days or they buy cuts from other clone sellers. That's why HpLVD is so prevalent these days- never before has there so been so much buying and trading of clones...alot of these people selling clones are in it for the $, some don't even grow bud, they just literally grow vegging plants to take clones to sell. Hope this answers your question.


they mentioned this in the strainly thread. It got me thinking if I got a pack from a breeder that bred with a dirty mother or both. Would that virus show up in the seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 23, 2022)

toomp said:


> they mentioned this in the strainly thread. It got me thinking if I got a pack from a breeder that bred with a dirty mother or both. Would that virus show up in the seeds.


So it could happen but just because the seeds came from plants that had hop latent doesn't mean all the seeds would produce HpLVD positive plants. Not sure but I read that it's a 5-10% chance of it getting passed down to seed. Who knows though..I'd like to see some data on this. Don't think there's been massive experiment to see how easily hop...I wouldn't worry to much on seeds dude...

Lit hooked it up with the freebies though, snagged 8" bagel and they threw in 2 free packs of fems


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 24, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> So it could happen but just because the seeds came from plants that had hop latent doesn't mean all the seeds would produce HpLVD positive plants. Not sure but I read that it's a 5-10% chance of it getting passed down to seed. Who knows though..I'd like to see some data on this. Don't think there's been massive experiment to see how easily hop...I wouldn't worry to much on seeds dude...
> 
> Lit hooked it up with the freebies though, snagged 8" bagel and they threw in 2 free packs of fems
> View attachment 5230034View attachment 5230035


That’s a dope album


----------



## bcr500 (Nov 24, 2022)

When is the free pack drop?


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 24, 2022)

Just started. Coupon code is danksgiveaway. Good luck logging in rn though!


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2022)

Got in on the new freebie, must be more than 1 pack of seeds since couldn't change the shipping options to 65 cents again. Just Popped the Grand Prix freebies the other day


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> Got in on the new freebie, must be more than 1 pack of seeds since couldn't change the shipping options to 65 cents again. Just Popped the Grand Prix freebies the other day


No they made it mandatory priority mail so everyone had tracking this time around, there was a lot of bitching on the discord about not getting tracking for $1, also there were some issues with packages being shipped to the wrong addresses.


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 24, 2022)

But all that being said I received my free pack last time and only paid for the $1 shipping, and just got my second freebie ordered.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 24, 2022)

BigRed469 said:


> No they made it mandatory priority mail so everyone had tracking this time around, there was a lot of bitching on the discord about not getting tracking for $1, also there were some issues with packages being shipped to the wrong addresses.


people always ruin a good thing

now we gotta pay $17 instead of 60 cent cause a few people couldnt be patient and just wait for their free pack smh


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 24, 2022)

I feel you that 67 cents for postage last time was awesome, I gave absolutely zero shits about the fact it took 3 weeks to get an email confirmation when you get a pack they would sell for almost $200 for free. Hell even today I think It was like $13 for shipping but it would cost me that much in gas to get to a dispensary lol


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> people always ruin a good thing
> 
> now we gotta pay $17 instead of 60 cent cause a few people couldnt be patient and just wait for their free pack smh


Yeah that's a damn shame! Still for under $20 this is another great deal for a pack.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 24, 2022)

Anyone know what exactly the Free pack that costs $17 is?? lol

I mean if it was truly free I wouldn't care but it'd be nice to know what I just paid $17.73 for.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 24, 2022)

Don't get me wrong this is a great deal, but I never understand when people charge this much for shipping supposedly. Shipping a pack of seeds in a padded envelope is only about $4.50 to $5 in the US and around $9 something for a prepaid small box and both options have tracking and will be there in about 2-3 days. So why charge $15-20 if it is actually just for shipping? Unless they are paying for insurance or something then it sounds a little high.

It's totally worth it though, just sounds like they are also recouping some money for packaging or to cover the cost of making the seeds than actually just charging for shipping.


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 24, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Don't get me wrong this is a great deal, but I never understand when people charge this much for shipping supposedly. Shipping a pack of seeds in a padded envelope is only about $4.50 to $5 in the US and around $9 something for a prepaid small box and both options have tracking and will be there in about 2-3 days. So why charge $15-20 if it is actually just for shipping? Unless they are paying for insurance or something then it sounds a little high.
> 
> It's totally worth it though, just sounds like they are also recouping some money for packaging or to cover the cost of making the seeds than actually just charging for shipping.


Either way, 2 packs for $17 between 2 giveaways is a steal


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 24, 2022)

BigRed469 said:


> Either way, 2 packs for $17 between 2 giveaways is a steal


Yes, I said that twice in my comment.

Just pointing out that the shipping cost doesn't add up does not mean that it is not a good deal still.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> people always ruin a good thing
> 
> now we gotta pay $17 instead of 60 cent cause a few people couldnt be patient and just wait for their free pack smh


Seriously what what the fuck is wrong people...bitching about tracking on free packs, talks about some Karen's...


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Yes, I said that twice in my comment.
> 
> Just pointing out that the shipping cost doesn't add up does not mean that it is not a good deal still.


Lits probably doing a bit faster shipping, so they don't get bombarded with emails of people bitching about free seeds not getting there on their preferred time< this is the type of shit that will ruin those free giveaways, and those strains they gave away were very solid. I'm sure people are going to find fire in the grand prix's.


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 25, 2022)

These guys sell $200 packs of f1s so they basically have a money printer. This giveaway is not a scheme for them to profit $5 pack. It's dumb to even say


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 25, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> These guys sell $200 packs of f1s so they basically have a money printer. This giveaway is not a scheme for them to profit $5 pack. It's dumb to even say


They may not be worked lines, but the results I've seen from their lines (even dispensary flower) has been impressive....and a free pack of seeds is a free pack of seeds, am I right? Lol


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 25, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> They may not be worked lines, but the results I've seen from their lines (even dispensary flower) has been impressive....and a free pack of seeds is a free pack of seeds, am I right? Lol


Yes??


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 25, 2022)

I got scammed out of 50 dollars along with about another 10 people. Lit farms said they never received the money, even though it left my bank. I knew this giveaway was too good to be true. I won’t be coming back to lit farms again and I will be unwatching this thread.


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I got scammed out of 50 dollars along with about another 10 people. Lit farms said they never received the money, even though it left my bank. I knew this giveaway was too good to be true. I won’t be coming back to lit farms again and I will be unwatching this thread.


What happened? I have zero affiliation with the company but have ran quite a few packs and liked them. I don't do discord so I don't know about freebies but I have chatted with them on IG a couple times and I'm sure if you ordered through their site they will get you straightened out just try and relax


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I got scammed out of 50 dollars along with about another 10 people. Lit farms said they never received the money, even though it left my bank. I knew this giveaway was too good to be true. I won’t be coming back to lit farms again and I will be unwatching this thread.


To be completely fair they did over 500 packs in the first 2 hours. I think they had more people claim packs than expected. It was supposed to be a 24 hr code but they exceeded the limit in about 4 hours. Did you get a confirmation email at all? It would be pretty hard for them to dispute charging your acct if you have a confirmation/ sales order number.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 25, 2022)

BigRed469 said:


> To be completely fair they did over 500 packs in the first 2 hours. I think they had more people claim packs than expected. It was supposed to be a 24 hr code but they exceeded the limit in about 4 hours. Did you get a confirmation email at all? It would be pretty hard for them to dispute charging your acct if you have a confirmation/ sales order number.


I had an order number but they said it failed and I have to wait 4 weeks for a refund from them.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 25, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> What happened? I have zero affiliation with the company but have ran quite a few packs and liked them. I don't do discord so I don't know about freebies but I have chatted with them on IG a couple times and I'm sure if you ordered through their site they will get you straightened out just try and relax


I sat in the discord server for about 4 hours while everyone was getting there orders with no problems and when it came to my turn to pay, it said payment failed but still took the money out of my bank account. When I messaged the Admin he basically said there's nothing he can do about it and didn't really care about my order.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 25, 2022)

Yea that was a shit show last night.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 25, 2022)

Sites down still.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2022)

Just a quick a reminder that rollitup ISNT these companies, so links you chose to go to thats not upon us
We arent responsible thats why this is a REVIEW section, where people can voice their reviews 

We arent responsible to whatever discord youclick or purchase from We are just a forum 

You dont buy from amazon and than make me remove amazon threads or links because amazon messed up you take it up with your bank or amazon 
youCAN leave your review here about what happened so others know


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 25, 2022)

Damn dude that sucks. Maybe try and dispute the charges with your bank. I'd bet you get your money back quicker than 4 weeks going that route.


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 25, 2022)

sunni said:


> Just a quick a reminder that rollitup ISNT these companies, so links you chose to go to thats not upon us
> We arent responsible thats why this is a REVIEW section, where people can voice their reviews
> 
> We arent responsible to whatever discord youclick or purchase from We are just a forum
> ...


For clarification, are you saying people are trying to get the thread taken down?


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 25, 2022)

Do a charge back with your bank. Problem solved. If uts pending it will probably just drop off.


----------



## Slym3 (Nov 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I sat in the discord server for about 4 hours while everyone was getting there orders with no problems and when it came to my turn to pay, it said payment failed but still took the money out of my bank account. When I messaged the Admin he basically said there's nothing he can do about it and didn't really care about my order.


Bro I just had Terpy Seeds take my money and refund me never even explaining why ended up tying up $500 of my money for weeks and ur crying and complaining about some change that won’t fill up ur tank bro ur a clown on top of that I wasn’t going to say it but fuxx it I’m gna say it ur a liar bro EVERYONE had problems getting there orders through last night it was like a SURPREME drop in that Discord last night im surprised it didn’t crash it was so lit u literally are the definition of a Karen runnin and crying and lying to all these people and for what because u have to wait in a refund on a extremely discounted deal? I sincerely hope u have a better day today cuz u obviously have some issues u need to work out acting this way on ThxGiving and the day after I feel very sad for u man truthfully I hope u find something that makes u happier in life cuz ur something else


----------



## boundybounderson (Nov 25, 2022)

I put in an order right around 8:30 EDT and had zero issues.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 25, 2022)

Slym3 said:


> Bro I just had Terpy Seeds take my money and refund me never even explaining why ended up tying up $500 of my money for weeks and ur crying and complaining about some change that won’t fill up ur tank bro ur a clown on top of that I wasn’t going to say it but fuxx it I’m gna say it ur a liar bro EVERYONE had problems getting there orders through last night it was like a SURPREME drop in that Discord last night im surprised it didn’t crash it was so lit u literally are the definition of a Karen runnin and crying and lying to all these people and for what because u have to wait in a refund on a extremely discounted deal? I sincerely hope u have a better day today cuz u obviously have some issues u need to work out acting this way on ThxGiving and the day after I feel very sad for u man truthfully I hope u find something that makes u happier in life cuz ur something else


First of all, I'm not your "Bro". Secondly, I would like to point out the fact that you made your rollitup account today and the only reason you made it is to have a rant at me. This thread has nothing to do with Terpy seeds so please stay on topic. Calling me a clown and insulting me goes to show how childish you are. You can call me a liar, that's perfectly fine. But what are you claiming I'm lying about? I'm not a Karen. This is a place for leaving reviews and my experience is Genuine.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 25, 2022)

a lot of people are having issues.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 25, 2022)

Seems like they have a work around.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 25, 2022)

Nothing makes people bitch more than trying to give away free shit lol


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Nothing makes people bitch more than trying to give away free shit lol


Yea, kinda wild overall. I do understand the fustrstion if money was taken out of your account and you get nothing. But 17 bucks for what normally goes for $200? Come on. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Nothing makes people bitch more than trying to give away free shit lol


I would never bitch about free seeds, that was not my intention. I'm not an idiot. I gladly appreciate anything that is given to me for free, especially free seeds. But it wasn't like that. I paid them the money and he told me the payment failed and he didn't give a Fuck about me after that. He said there's nothing he can do about it.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 25, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Yea, kinda wild overall. I do understand the fustrstion if money was taken out of your account and you get nothing. But 17 bucks for what normally goes for $200? Come on. Hopefully it all works out.


I was all for it and loved the idea that they were going to help a fellow grower out on thanksgiving and I had no problem paying 50 dollars for shipping to the United Kingdom. My problem is that they took the payment and he didn't give a shit about it after that. He told me that the payment basically failed and there was nothing he could do about it. I even called my bank and they said a payment of £43 went to lit farms. That's the end of it anyway, we are all Adults here and there is no reason to argue or call each other names.


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 25, 2022)

It's might be a issue with the processor. If it says pending it might take a couple business days to fall off


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I would never bitch about free seeds, that was not my intention. I'm not an idiot. I gladly appreciate anything that is given to me for free, especially free seeds. But it wasn't like that. I paid them the money and he told me the payment failed and he didn't give a Fuck about me after that. He said there's nothing he can do about it.


I wasn't trying to single you out. It just always happens with giveaways of all types, not just in the cannabis industry. I hope you end up getting things worked out.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Nov 25, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Seriously what what the fuck is wrong people...bitching about tracking on free packs, talks about some Karen's...


I was thinking the same, some peeps need to buy a pack for the 200-250 and get a full free pack and support them its a hella deal but i understand id love to get a pack for 15$... Been smoking some flaming cheetoz and firecrotch phenos and they are solid af , especially the firecrotch on another level, I got pack of red velvet gary, firecrotch, flaming cheetoz, south beach and cinnamon rolls all been solid af


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

Triple oh gee said:


> I was thinking the same, some peeps need to buy a pack for the 200-250 and get a full free pack and support them its a hella deal but i understand id love to get a pack for 15$... Been smoking some flaming cheetoz and firecrotch phenos and they are solid af , especially the firecrotch on another level, I got pack of red velvet gary, firecrotch, flaming cheetoz, south beach and cinnamon rolls all been solid af


Dude I dropped $300 on that pack of of 8" bagel and almost shit when I saw the free packs of motor boat and velvet moon...those are $150-$200 each pack and they're fems. I basically got $6-$700 worth of seeds for just $300. That was a huge deal for me.

I've been hearing great things bout the red velvet as well, I'm going to run that velvet moon possibly next, I wanted to get the fire crotch or crotch rocket.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I sat in the discord server for about 4 hours while everyone was getting there orders with no problems and when it came to my turn to pay, it said payment failed but still took the money out of my bank account. When I messaged the Admin he basically said there's nothing he can do about it and didn't really care about my order.


Harry chill I'm sure they'll get you the seeds...dude that post where you said, " I'm done with lit farms and I'll be unwatching this thread" literally made me spit out my drink laughing. I pictured you all in a huff, nose pointed in the air with your face turned while you typed away on your phone or computer. Bro this is riu no one cares if you unwatch a thread and it's not the threads fault.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Harry chill I'm sure they'll get you the seeds...dude that post where you said, " I'm done with lit farms and I'll be unwatching this thread" literally made me spit out my drink laughing. I pictured you all in a huff, nose pointed in the air with your face turned while you typed away on your phone or computer. Bro this is riu no one cares if you unwatch a thread and it's not the threads fault.


He's told me I won't be getting my seeds and there's nothing he can do about it. I will be calling my bank today and getting a refund. And you're right yes, I am in a huff After seeing about 1,000 people successfully claim there free pack of seeds while my payment failed and I never got jack shit. Thanks for the offer but I won't be running any lit farms seeds in the future after my bad experience with them. Wouldn't you be in a Huff if people got your hopes up and told you that you can have a free pack of seeds and then when it comes to it they take your money and tell you there's nothing they can do about it?????????? Anyway I don't want to talk about it anymore as I am getting really fucked off about it.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

$17


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I don't know why you guys keep mentioning $17. It's over $50 shipping to the UK.


Oh. Well, we are speaking American Dollars.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Oh. Well, we are speaking American Dollars.
> View attachment 5231016


That's 17 dollars shipping to anywhere in America. UK shipping is 50 dollars. Change your address to a UK address and you will find out.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I don't you realize how hilarious you are, when you're mad...


If you think it's funny that I got fucked over then that's what is wrong with this site, I might just move over to uk420 with jondamon.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> That's 17 dollars shipping to anywhere in America. UK shipping is 50 dollars. Change your address to a UK address and you will find out.


Never.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Never.



Yes, they charged me 50 dollars and they are now holding my money until the 9th of December, they won't give me a refund and they are acting like I never paid them. And the owner Roy or ray or ron or whatever his name is told me there is nothing he can do about it, so I blocked him and left the discord server.


----------



## Slym3 (Nov 26, 2022)

Jeeeezuz brody ur still going lol I hope everyone had a blessed thanksgiving truly. new to this page came on here to sh!t on Terpy and saw this dudes post sorry if I offended anyone else. having money tied up during these times can be hard wasnt trying to be insensitive to anyone having a tough time during the holidays I understand it’s rough out here. On an actual lit note I just ordered a 8 pack from lit super stoked I got the red skittlez melty Mintz mic drop Jessica rabbit Monica Lewinsky fire crotch Chester cheetah and lemon cherry garlic! Ric flair whoooooooooo 100


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> View attachment 5231029
> Yes, they charged me 50 dollars and they are now holding my money until the 9th of December, they won't give me a refund and they are acting like I never paid them. And the owner Roy or ray or ron or whatever his name is told me there is nothing he can do about it, so I blocked him and left the discord server.


Something tells me you may have over reacted when dealing with them, but maybe not.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Something tells me you may have over reacted when dealing with them, but maybe not.


Yeah I probably did man, but after you wait for weeks and then sit there watching everyone else get there order in while mine fails is kind of disheartening, you know???


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Yeah I probably did man, but after you wait for weeks and then sit there watching everyone else get there order in while mine fails is kind of disheartening, you know???


It's not the big of a deal you seem to be very worked up about it.


----------



## Slym3 (Nov 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Not really I would've looked at it like I lost $17 and did a charge back-no biggie. They just gave me a free pack and hat a few weeks ago, so no I wouldn't be that pissed about. I'll send you a pack of lit my man if you change your mind and It will me a good pack...I got a jealousy and gmo/melonade cross.


Sheet I’ll take them lmao


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> It's not the big of a deal you seem to be very worked up about it.


All of you guys are getting your freebies for $17 dollars while I have to pay $50 dollars and I don't get jack shit. Fuck this man. I have been done over good and proper and I am about to leave this forum for the uk420 forum and join jondamon.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> All of you guys are getting your freebies for $17 dollars while I have to pay $50 dollars and I don't get jack shit. Fuck this man. I have been done over good and proper and I am about to leave this forum for the uk420 forum and join jondamon.


From what you said, you're getting your money back from the payment processor right?
It's not an airport either


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> From what you said, you're getting your money back from the payment processor right?


No. They won't give me a refund, they told me lit farms are holding onto the money until the 9th of December and then I will be able to raise a dispute with VISA who might refund me, but he still gets the keep the money because once it leaves my bank they cannot re-call it. So it's 50/50 whether I get my money back or not from VISA. I have been truly scammed and none of you seem to give a shit about it. As long as you get your freebies who cares, right????


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> No. They won't give me a refund, they told me lit farms are holding onto the money until the 9th of December and then I will be able to raise a dispute with VISA who might refund me, but he still gets the keep the money. So it's 50/50 whether I get my money back or not. I have been truly scammed and none of you seem to give a shit about it. As long as you get your freebies who cares, right????


So you haven't called your bank or credit card company, just complained online and threatened to leave a forum?


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> So you haven't called your bank or credit card company, just complained online and threatened to leave a forum?


No. I called my bank and the information I just told you is what they told me.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> So you haven't called your bank or credit card company, just complained online and threatened to leave a forum?


The bank told me there is about a 50% chance of me getting my money bank through visa and the fraud team and I should wait for him to send me the goods but he said there's nothing he can do about it and the payment failed, even though the money left my bank.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> No. I called my bank and the information I just told you is what they told me.


So it sounds like there is a process for this type of thing and you're going through it.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> So it sounds like there is a process for this type of thing and you're going through it.


Yeah, I'm trying to get my money back through VISA who will possibly refund me, but there isn't a 100% chance they will refund me. And even if they do refund me, he still gets to keep the money because the refund comes from VISA and the fraud team and not him.


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 26, 2022)

It's the processor I'm sure. Has the transaction completed through your bank or does it say pending?


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

So now I have to wait for 28 days and see if he delivers the goods to me and if he don't then VISA will refund me. This is what the bank told me.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> So now I have to wait for 28 days and see if he delivers the goods to me and if he don't then VISA will refund me. This is what the bank told me.


Yea, you have mentioned that a few times now.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> It's the processor I'm sure. Has the transaction completed through your bank or does it say pending?


They told me the payment is completed but lit farms are keeping a hold on the money through there bank until the 9th of december or some bullshit.


----------



## Slym3 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Really man, stress over this?


Yeah man, when hundreds of people are getting there order in for $17 successfully and then I have to pay $50 dollars and to be told the payment failed, that's some bullshit right there.... Especially when the money left my bank


----------



## higher self (Nov 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm sure people are going to find fire in the grand prix's


I'm looking to find a male to hit to my Runtz S1 & have some more Runtz stuff to look through. These Grand Prix popped super quick & are looking good so far. Can't wait to get the next freebie, I will have to buy a full pack one day to show some support. I spent last bit of seed money on a Piff Coast Farms pack.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I got scammed on a shitty regular pack of seeds that I probably wouldn't even use. And you wouldn't why people like jondamon don't exist on this site anymore?


I’m not disagreeing with you my guy, I’d be pissed too, 5$ or 500$. Just thought meme was funny.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> I’m not disagreeing with you my guy, I’d be pissed too, 5$ or 500$. Just thought meme was funny.


Exactly dude, I'm not bothered about losing the freebies, I'm more bothered about losing my 50 dollars. I've been apart of this site and community for nearly 3 years now and I've never complained once.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Exactly dude, I'm not bothered about losing the freebies, I'm more bothered about losing my 50 dollars. I've been apart of this site and community for nearly 3 years now and I've never complained once.


 I feel ya bro, I’d definitely wouldn’t be ok with anything taken and not received. Hell DVG even hooked it up with dope ass pack for 5$. 
Id would try to see if lit actually makes it right, ya never know. If not at least we will see their ethics on here and how it plays out.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Nov 26, 2022)

OK now back to the flowers this is some of my go to smoke right now, its firecrotch (e85 x red velvet) strong plant, yields rock hard golf balls like crazy, Lil to no leaf and is potent as shit, this is the cut that my bro FrostyTops on here hunted she checks every box


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2022)

Here's some grandi guava buds chopped down-


----------



## Triple oh gee (Nov 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's some grandi guava buds chopped down-
> View attachment 5231104View attachment 5231105


Hella good job brother looks dank af


----------



## Triple oh gee (Nov 26, 2022)

Slym3 said:


> I ordered that one looks like I made a good choice lol looks super fire


That packs worth every penny u paid trust me good pickup


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2022)

Slym3 said:


> I ordered that one looks like I made a good choice lol looks super fire


Ya dood I think I'm going to snag the firecrotch before it sells, out heard great things about it. I'm about to open my plastic bag with 10- 8" bagels beans germin'...I germinated them on the night of the 23...hope their taproots aren't too long.


----------



## Slym3 (Nov 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's some grandi guava buds chopped down-
> View attachment 5231104View attachment 5231105


Damn she’s absolutely beautiful! I have a Cookies/GP mom with an Anthocyano Mutation that’s stays purple/maroon all through its life but it’s not LIT and I think yours is prettier 100


----------



## Slym3 (Nov 26, 2022)

How do you guys thumbs up and respond to everyone’s comments sorry to clog up the chat just wanna be able to interact properly and im a lil technologically challenged lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2022)

All 10 of the 8" bagel seeds popped, telling you all germinate seeds on the new moon, works like a charm-


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2022)

Slym3 said:


> How do you guys thumbs up and respond to everyone’s comments sorry to clog up the chat just wanna be able to interact properly and im a lil technologically challenged lol


You probably need to make more comments to start liking other people's comments or something...I don't know it been a while, I started posting here 10 years ago.


----------



## Slym3 (Nov 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> You probably need to make more comments to start liking other people's comments or something...I don't know it been a while, I started posting here 10 years ago.


Ok I felt rude not responding to anyones responses as long as everyone knows why my apologies beforehand


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 27, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> All 10 of the 8" bagel seeds popped, telling you all germinate seeds on the new moon, works like a charm-
> View attachment 5231111


Nice, I wanna party with you when germ'ing!


----------



## SFGiantt (Nov 27, 2022)

Slym3 said:


> How do you guys thumbs up and respond to everyone’s comments sorry to clog up the chat just wanna be able to interact properly and im a lil technologically challenged lol


Should be right next to the reply button in the bottom right hand corner of everyone's post.


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2022)

hey next time this shit happens dont drag it on for 6 pages of clean up for me.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 30, 2022)

Little update on the dia de los muertos clone I picked up. Probably another 10 days until I flower. Just did preflower pruning last week and topped a few branches a week before that. Should be nice plants, looking forward to seeing what motorbreath x 4516 brings to the table.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2022)

Houstini said:


> Little update on the dia de los muertos clone I picked up. Probably another 10 days until I flower. Just did preflower pruning last week and topped a few branches a week before that. Should be nice plants, looking forward to seeing what motorbreath x 4516 brings to the table.
> View attachment 5232493View attachment 5232496


Is this motorboat?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 30, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Is this motorboat?


its Motorbreath 15 x Project 4516


----------



## SFGiantt (Dec 1, 2022)

Told you it was a processor issue.

From Lit:
All seed are half off at litfarms.com! That's it!

International orders are disabled until further notice, but you can place an order to lock in your savings to charge everything later.

NOTE: If you were charged, but the website says failed, and your money was still taken, it's a known issue. The bank will release the funds in a few days. It's a stupid glitch with our card processor. We apologize. You can write <@&939576202501451846> or <@&939575525012295741> to help you.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 1, 2022)

Houstini said:


> Little update on the dia de los muertos clone I picked up. Probably another 10 days until I flower. Just did preflower pruning last week and topped a few branches a week before that. Should be nice plants, looking forward to seeing what motorbreath x 4516 brings to the table.
> View attachment 5232493View attachment 5232496


My buddy ran the same cross from a different breeder and it’s fire. Super tasty and potent


----------



## Houstini (Dec 1, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Is this motorboat?


They called this one “dia de los muertos”


----------



## Houstini (Dec 1, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> My buddy ran the same cross from a different breeder and it’s fire. Super tasty and potent


Got it from a friend that ran it outdoor in southern Oregon. Harvested beautiful flowers mid October. Will definitely benefit from additional flower time indoor, looking forward to this, and the others I got from him. I’ll probably fire up one of my old journals for this one, have lots of progress to upload and a direction I’d like to share for easy organics that’s worked well for me in 7-10 gallon pots.


----------



## SFGiantt (Dec 10, 2022)

Got my Thanksgiving freebie today! Another pack of Grand Prix which I'm totally down with! Thanks lit!


----------



## Slym3 (Dec 10, 2022)

Got mine the other day too 


SFGiantt said:


> Got my Thanksgiving freebie today! Another pack of Grand Prix which I'm totally down with! Thanks lit!


----------



## phantom grower (Dec 10, 2022)

anyone have a reputable seed bank to buy some of these seeds?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 10, 2022)

phantom grower said:


> anyone have a reputable seed bank to buy some of these seeds?








Seeds Archives - Lost In Translation







litfarms.com


----------



## Slym3 (Dec 10, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Got my Thanksgiving freebie today! Another pack of Grand Prix which I'm totally down with! Thanks lit!


The first pack was mislabeled it’s really just Runtz x Grandi Candy no E-85 in the first freebie pack the LIT admin has just been calling it The Giveaway


----------



## SFGiantt (Dec 11, 2022)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## itslegalnow (Dec 15, 2022)

Slym3 said:


> Got mine the other day too
> 
> View attachment 5236381


Awesome


----------



## itslegalnow (Dec 15, 2022)

I used to work for one of the larger shipping companies and I’ll confirm that International shipping can be a painful experience. Sorry to hear about the issues for all those that are struggling with that. If I owned a business that needed shipping I would probably not ship International because of that. Each country has the own rules for customs and it can be a crap shoot. Some countries were pretty good, like Canada but others were less than ideal. I had at least two different customers from Brazil tell me they didn’t want to fill out the shipping manifest because the Brazilian customs offers will steal the items and my company would end up delivering empty boxes. I personally no longer bother getting my seeds outside of the USA. Just too many issues with fees, delays and lost items. I did order the Danksgivaway seeds and just recently checked in with Soup to get an idea on delivery date. Should be on the way now. I was having all kinds of issues with the LIT site trying to get my order through. But that is to be expected when you offer free seeds.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 15, 2022)

I didnt get any notification that my thanksgiving pack shipped but it showed up yesterday, to my surprise. Took me a sec to realize what it was.


----------



## itslegalnow (Dec 15, 2022)

Speak of the Devil! Thank you LIT


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 19, 2022)

I got invoiced for the Thanksgiving freebie Friday morning and got shipping info Sunday. Woooooo.


----------



## Slym3 (Dec 19, 2022)

Got my order and got laced tf up


----------



## Mr.Grits (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Mr.Grits (Dec 28, 2022)

Mr.Grits said:


> View attachment 5242480


Grand Prix Thanksgiving seeds!


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2022)

My Runtz x Grandi Candy's are very meh, not very vigorous plants. Hate to say it but I might just cull them all, weakest plants out of several other strains. Thanks for the freebies LIT but this ain't it!


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Dec 29, 2022)

Maybe that's why they were freebies.?


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> Maybe that's why they were freebies.?


Yeah I should have just bought a pack during the 50% off sale


----------



## Jayehen (Dec 29, 2022)

I got happy hour as a freebie and was fire. Also being the only plant I’ve grown from LIT so far.


----------



## MannyPacs (Dec 30, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yeah I should have just bought a pack during the 50% off sale


I think the sale may be going on. Sucks about the slow growers


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I think the sale may be going on. Sucks about the slow growers


Thanks telling me about the sale, sweet they even have 5 packs for $50! I may end up keeping a few of the strongest but this slow OGKB pheno I don't have the patience for.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 1, 2023)

Houstini said:


> They called this one “dia de los muertos”


Dude these damn strains names, haha the motorboat is motorhead x project 4516..the Dia de Los Muertos is motorbreath xproject 4516..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 1, 2023)

higher self said:


> My Runtz x Grandi Candy's are very meh, not very vigorous plants. Hate to say it but I might just cull them all, weakest plants out of several other strains. Thanks for the freebies LIT but this ain't it!


That still sucks dude even though they were freebies it still time consuming to get to the point you realize they're slugs in veg.

I was hearing the same..actually it was worse about raw genetics freebies they throw in with the seeds you buy off their site. Raw throws in full packs of freebies on orders. Someone on here made a post all about it, guess raws freebies and some of their older strains seeds weren't even viable...some of the strains this guy was saying weren't viable from raw were nerdz, crumb cake, and puffo..there were some older strains as well. Hembra was still selling some of these unviable packs but had to pull them off the shelf because of the complaints and issues. Funny thing when I ordered some raw packs from their site, one of my full pack freebie was crumb cake.


----------



## higher self (Jan 2, 2023)

Dividedsky said:


> That still sucks dude even though they were freebies it still time consuming to get to the point you realize they're slugs in veg.
> 
> I was hearing the same..actually it was worse about raw genetics freebies they throw in with the seeds you buy off their site. Raw throws in full packs of freebies on orders. Someone on here made a post all about it, guess raws freebies and some of their older strains seeds weren't even viable...some of the strains this guy was saying weren't viable from raw were nerdz, crumb cake, and puffo..there were some older strains as well. Hembra was still selling some of these unviable packs but had to pull them off the shelf because of the complaints and issues. Funny thing when I ordered some raw packs from their site, one of my full pack freebie was crumb cake.


They did good as seedlings then after transplanting out of solo cups they just started lagging behind everything else. I'm lowkey mad about the OGKB pheno but think I'll keep the plants until they sex at least.

You might be on to something with Raw freebies, pretty sure my Georgia Pie x Devil Driver 3 seed pack didn't pop. The packs I bought did germ just fine though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2023)

higher self said:


> They did good as seedlings then after transplanting out of solo cups they just started lagging behind everything else. I'm lowkey mad about the OGKB pheno but think I'll keep the plants until they sex at least.
> 
> You might be on to something with Raw freebies, pretty sure my Georgia Pie x Devil Driver 3 seed pack didn't pop. The packs I bought did germ just fine though.


Ya man check out what the dude said about it over on the raw genetics thread on the bottom of page 6...also check out page 5 over there some very interesting sketchy info about raw.






raw genetics


I repeat, I do not defend banks or breeders, in those photos the only strange thing is that the heat seal was more than normal and it was not perfect, for a tester pack worth around $30 I don't see anything bad if it was purchased from an official page, the important thing comes inside and it...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## 2stoned1hit (Jan 2, 2023)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya man check out what the dude said about it over on the raw genetics thread on the bottom of page 6...also check out page 5 over there some very interesting sketchy info about raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve grown a bunch of raws french toast line a couple years back and had so much germ issues or seedlings that would dud in the first week. Wouldn’t grow again.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2023)

2stoned1hit said:


> I’ve grown a bunch of raws french toast line a couple years back and had so much germ issues or seedlings that would dud in the first week. Wouldn’t grow again.


Good to know dude...thanks for the heads up, some of these seed companies are proving to be a bit slimy with their biz practices...just a lot of market manipulating going on, better to stay informed.

On another subject...I really don't go to dispensaries around me much, but I do check out what flower they have in stock and their prices....it seems they been doing huge price drops at some dispensaries in my state lately...obviously they would have to with the way the market is. So this dispensary in my state has a bunch of blue bag cookies strains going for upwards of $288-$320/oz then also has several lit farms strains going for just $100/oz...I'm going buy some of the lit tomorrow to check the quality, I want to see if it is older stock/ good quality, seems like huge price discrepancies on what should be similar quality...I mean I would go for lit farms bud over the cookies, just don't know where the lit farms strains are coming from or grown by.
Don't know why they have fire crotch listed as a sattie, it's definitely a heavy indica.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2023)

O forgot...here's my grandi guava nugs, all dry and cured up good. This strain had excellent taste and nose, the potency was great...it hit you with a cerebral stone that would melt into a nice relaxing body high. It could be a bit potent if you smoked to much at first, you could get in your head a bit but the relaxing body high would quickly wash over and calm you. 

My friend though for sure it's tasted like smarties candy with a bit of gas undertones....smell on it was more the gassy nose mixed with a candy sweetness. Overall it is fire.


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 5, 2023)

Dividedsky said:


> Good to know dude...thanks for the heads up, some of these seed companies are proving to be a bit slimy with their biz practices...just a lot of market manipulating going on, better to stay informed.
> 
> On another subject...I really don't go to dispensaries around me much, but I do check out what flower they have in stock and their prices....it seems they been doing huge price drops at some dispensaries in my state lately...obviously they would have to with the way the market is. So this dispensary in my state has a bunch of blue bag cookies strains going for upwards of $288-$320/oz then also has several lit farms strains going for just $100/oz...I'm going buy some of the lit tomorrow to check the quality, I want to see if it is older stock/ good quality, seems like huge price discrepancies on what should be similar quality...I mean I would go for lit farms bud over the cookies, just don't know where the lit farms strains are coming from or grown by.
> Don't know why they have fire crotch listed as a sattie, it's definitely a heavy indica.
> View attachment 5244245View attachment 5244246View attachment 5244247


I got 8 inch bagel gmo x project 4516. Very full bagel terps but high isn't that heavy or what I was expecting out of gmo x project 4516. I have 2 packs of fire crotch and I have the e85 cut. Lit can be better than most cookie strains. The only strain they have from the dispo I like is 2090 shit and I recently had Florida Oranges which is a seed junky cross and it was better than any of the cookies strains I got. I also liked grand daddy pluto and baby powder. None touch this Crane City Gas as fuck 2090 shit is close in terps but it was the only one that came close to some of my keepers. I've noticed most of these companies are terrible at pheno hunts shit most are popping one pack so they probably have a sativa pheno of fire crotch that's more uplifting and they chop right at 56 days when the plant needs another 14 days to mature.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sunday at 10:32 PM)

RancidDude said:


> I got 8 inch bagel gmo x project 4516. Very full bagel terps but high isn't that heavy or what I was expecting out of gmo x project 4516. I have 2 packs of fire crotch and I have the e85 cut. Lit can be better than most cookie strains. The only strain they have from the dispo I like is 2090 shit and I recently had Florida Oranges which is a seed junky cross and it was better than any of the cookies strains I got. I also liked grand daddy pluto and baby powder. None touch this Crane City Gas as fuck 2090 shit is close in terps but it was the only one that came close to some of my keepers. I've noticed most of these companies are terrible at pheno hunts shit most are popping one pack so they probably have a sativa pheno of fire crotch that's more uplifting and they chop right at 56 days when the plant needs another 14 days to mature.


Word...you try the 8" bagel from a dispo?? I have a whole pack popped and hopping to find something good. I agree most of the dispensaries suck at pheno hunting, they're in such a rush to be full production, full integration.


----------



## RancidDude (Sunday at 11:00 PM)

Dividedsky said:


> Word...you try the 8" bagel from a dispo?? I have a whole pack popped and hopping to find something good. I agree most of the dispensaries suck at pheno hunting, they're in such a rush to be full production, full integration.


It smelled like a sesame bagel which was crazy name fits. Wasn't super loud, okay high not heavy at all. Nothing special to me. Was grown by Aeriz cannabis.


----------



## Dividedsky (Tuesday at 8:36 PM)

RancidDude said:


> It smelled like a sesame bagel which was crazy name fits. Wasn't super loud, okay high not heavy at all. Nothing special to me. Was grown by Aeriz cannabis.


Is lit doing some licensing thing? At this dispensary near me there some cultivating licensed companies growing lit farms strains but its all lit farms packaging? This was grown by sira naturals...it's bad decisions from lit in lit packaging.


----------



## Dreypa (Tuesday at 9:27 PM)

Yea they license out it seems. Dispo in my state have it, different packaging then what you got tho.


----------



## Dividedsky (Tuesday at 10:50 PM)

Dreypa said:


> Yea they license out it seems. Dispo in my state have it, different packaging then what you got tho.


Ya I've seen they have it Nevada, there a decent amount of lit farms flower at vegas dispensaries. So how does that work? Say I own a little teir 1 cultivation license op would I contact Lit and be like he I'm running a 5000 Sq foot facility and want to run just your strains, would you then have to pay lit for cuts, or seeds to pheno hunt, and packaging. So you'd be paying to use Lits name which could get you more traction and customers. The only thing is I just don't think Lit farms it as well known say in the northeast as they are out west. I mean I know growers who know them and what up but even alot of conisuuer smokers I know don't know shit about most of the breeders behind the strain nor do they give a fuck.

This stuff is all interesting to me I have a good friend who own a % in a dispensary and another buddy who is a majority shareholder in a decent dispensary. I've called all the shit that has happened in MA, they gave out way to many grow licenses and dispensaries licenses and now the prices are dropping like fucking crazy. Add to that a still thriving black market and I'll bet they'll be some dispensaries in MA going out of biz in the next few years. Have seen packs of backdoored flower from well know cultivars coming out of Cali going for as much as $1100-$1500 here in MA and the stuff is fire. I'd guess the same thing that has happened in Michigan will happen in MA with just an oversaturation of the market on both side with the white and black market and sales will plummet.


----------



## RancidDude (Wednesday at 12:50 AM)

Dividedsky said:


> Is lit doing some licensing thing? At this dispensary near me there some cultivating licensed companies growing lit farms strains but its all lit farms packaging? This was grown by sira naturals...it's bad decisions from lit in lit packaging.


Not to my knowledge this facility purchased a pack and this was their pheno. I know a dude who works for this facility. Hlv all over now I told them not to get that trop cut. Nobody is doing testing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Wednesday at 12:55 AM)

RancidDude said:


> Not to my knowledge this facility purchased a pack and this was their pheno. I know a dude who works for this facility. Hlv all over now I told them not to get that trop cut. Nobody is doing testing.


Ya it's crazy how much some of these huge builds are willing to risk acquiring cuts...like HpLVD has been known for years now and is pretty prevalent in popular "hype" cuts that made their way around the country from cali...I've seen the damage hop latent could do and it scary especially on a massive build grows.


----------

